# Eliminating or radically reducing Fecal Body Odor, excessive flatulence, constipation &/or diarrhea is no longer a secret, but involves effort!



## Common Response

I don't offer a cure for IBS, but for many, there is a scientific way to manage or eliminate severe flatulence, bloating, diarrhea, constipation & constant fecal body odor. The following dietary advice will not cure your underlying condition but allows you to identify and eliminate the food groups which contribute to your symptoms (fecal body odor, flatulence, bloating, diarrhea & constipation).Dr Sue Shepherd pioneered research (published in international medical journals) which has proven that limiting dietary FODMAP's is an effective treatment for IBS symptoms. You can either "Live to Eat" (enjoy food sensations and suffer from fecal body odor), or "Eat to Live" (control your diet and begin to discover a new life). It's up to you.Here is what the research revealed:•	Many foods contain Fermentable Oligosaccharides, Disaccharides, Monosaccharides & Polyols (FODMAPs).•	FODMAPs are food molecules which are normally absorbed in the small intestine of the digestive tract.•	Due to diagnosed or undiagnosed reasons many people have poor absorption of FODMAPs in the small intestine.•	Unabsorbed FODMAPs end up in the large intestine where they ferment & become a food source for bacteria which then proliferate.•	Fermentation & rampant bacteria activity then results in putrefaction, abdominal pain, wind, & nausea, diarrhea and/or constipation.•	Fecal matter is normally offensive, but fermentation and bacterial overgrowth in the large intestine magnifies the strength & spread of foul odor.*•	To eliminate or radically reduce putrefaction, abdominal pain, wind, & nausea, diarrhea, constipation, and/or fecal body odor, simply eliminate FODMAP's from entering your large intestines.*The best part of this is that I'm not selling anything.I'm just summarizing research already performed, in an attempt to reach out and help sufferers.All you have to do is become acquainted with the problem foods and eliminate them from your diet.cont:


----------



## Common Response

*What are FODMAP's?*•	Fructose (Monosaccharide): A single sugar found in all fruit & other foods.A Fructose Breathe Test determines whether you have fructose intolerance.The test measures the production of methane or hydrogen produced by bacteria in the large intestine. •	Lactose (Disaccharide):A sugar which naturally occurs in milk products.A Lactose Breathe Test determines whether you have lactose intolerance.The test measures the production of methane or hydrogen produced by bacteria in the large intestine. •	Fructans:These are a chain molecule (a fructose chain with glucose as a final molecule).Main sources are wheat products, & some vegetables (onion & others).There is no gas test to determine fructan intolerance, other than by an elimination trial. •	Isolmalt, Xylitol, Maltitol, Sorbitol, & Mannitol (Polyols):They include sugar alcohols, occurring in some fruits & vegetables and many "sugar free", "low carb", "diet", & "artificial sweetener" products.Look for additives such as sorbitol (420), mannitol (421), isomalt (953), & xylitol (967).There is no test for intolerance to these, but excessive consumption has a laxative affect which can worsen your condition & symptoms.•	Galacto-Oligosaccarides (GOS):They include legumes such as baked beans, lentils, & chick peas. These have chains of Galactose which end in fructose & glucose.cont:


----------



## Common Response

*ELIMINATING FODMAPs:* updated 07/03/11*FRUITS TO AVOID:*Excess Fructose fruit:AppleMangoNashi fruitPearPersimmonRambutanWatermelonExcess Fructan fruit:PersimmonRambutanWatermelonExcess Polyol fruit:AppleApricotAvocadoBlackberriesCherriesLongonLycheeNashi FruitNectarinePeachPearPlumPruneWatermelon*SUITABLE FRUITS:*BananaBlueberriesBoysenberryCanteloupeStar fruitCranberryDurianGrapesGrapefruitHoneydew melonKiwiLemonLimeMandarinOrangePassionfruitPaw pawPineappleRaspberryRhubarbStrawberryTangelo*Suitable dried fruits:*Banana chipsCranberriesCurrantsPaw pawPineappleSultanasRaisinsSpecial notes on fruit:Limit intake of suitable fruits to one serve per meal.e.g. One whole banana or orange. Third to half a glass of suitable juice. Small handful of berries or grapes. Small amount of suitable dried fruit (e.g. 10 sultanas).cont:


----------



## Common Response

*ELIMINATING FODMAPs:* updated 07/03/11*VEGETABLES TO AVOID:* Excess Fructose vegetables:Sugar snap peasExcess Fructan vegetables:AsparagusBeetrootBroccoliBrussel SproutsCabbageChicoryDandelion leavesEggplantFennelGarlicLeekLegumesOkraOnion (brown, white, & Spanish)PeasRadicchio lettuceShallotSpring onion Excess Polyol vegetables:AvocadoCapsicum (bell pepper) greenCauliflowerCorn (sweet)MushroomsSnow peas*SUITABLE VEGETABLES:*AlfalfaArtichokes (Globe & Jerusalem)Bamboo shootsBean shootsBeans (green)Bok choyCapsicum (bell pepper) red.CarrotCeleryChivesChoy sumCucumberEndiveGingerLettuceMarrowOlivesParsnipPotatoPumpkinSilverbeetSpinachSquash (summer) yellowSwedeSweet potatoTaroTomatoTurnipYamZucchini*Special notes on vegetables:*Onion is one of the greatest contributors to IBS. Strict avoidance is recommended.Avoid: •	Onion (brown, white & Spanish).•	Onion powder•	White section of spring onion.•	Leeks.•	Shallots.•	Garlic.There is undeclared onion hidden in many processed foods including, chicken salt, vegetable salt, vegetable powder, dehydrated vegetables, stocks, gravies, soups, marinades, & sauces.Alternatives:•	•Asafoetida powder (* contains gluten).•	Fresh & dried ginger, coriander, basil, lemongrass, chili, mint, parsley, marjoram, oregano, thyme, rosemary & others.cont:


----------



## Common Response

*ELIMINATING FODMAPs:**PROBLEM WHEAT & Rye products:* updated 07/03/11Bread (white, wholemeal, multigrain, sourdough, pita, & many rye)Pasta & noodles (regular, two minute, spelt, egg noodles, hokkien & udon)Breakfast cereals (containing wheat, excess dried fruit &/or fruit juice).Savoury biscuits (wheat based)Cakes & baked goods (wheat based)Sweet biscuits (wheat based)Pastry & breadcrumbs (wheat flour made)Others (semolina, couscous, bulger)*ALTERNATIVES to WHEAT Grains:*RiceCorn (not sweet corn)PotatoAmaranthTapiocaQuinoaMilletSorgumBuckwheatArrowrootSago*ALTERNATIVES to WHEAT Products:*Gluten free bread, 100% spelt bread, wheat free rye.Gluten free pasta, rice noodles, wheat free buckwheat noodles.Porridge, wheat free muesli, rice bubbles, corn flakes, & gluten free cereals.Corn thins, rice cakes & crackers, gluten free crackers, ryvitas, & rye cruskits.Gluten free cakes, flourless cakes.Gluten free biscuits.Gluten free pastry mixes, & bread crumbs, polenta, cornflake crumbs.Buckwheat, polenta, millet, sorghum, sago, tapioca, rice, & corn flours. *Special notes on Wheat:*•	Wheat free Rye is tolerable for most (assess individually).•	Small amounts of wheat, such as breadcrumbs, may be tolerable (assess individually).•	Those with diagnosed Coeliac disease should eliminate gluten from their diet.•	Gluten free foods do not contain wheat, rye oats & barley. o	A low FODMAP diet allows oats & barley.•	Trace amounts of wheat ingredients such as soy sauce should not be a problem.•	Many wheat derived products such as wheat starch, wheat thickeners, wheat maltodextrin, wheat dextrin, wheat dextrose, wheat glucose, & wheat color caramel are fructan free glucose chains & should be safe to eat.cont:


----------



## Common Response

*ELIMINATING FODMAPs:**OTHER FODMAPs FOODS (containing, FRUCTOSE &/or Fructans) to AVOID:* updated 07/03/11•	Honey•	Corn syrups•	Corn syrup solids•	Fruisana•	Chickory•	Dandelion tea•	Inulin•	Artificial sweeteners (see GOS)•	Sugar free or low carb sweets, mints, gums, & dairy desserts.•	Baked beans, lentils, & chick peas*Alternatives:*•	Golden syrup•	Treacle•	Molasses•	Maple syrup•	White, brown, raw & castor sugar (sucrose) eaten in moderation.•	Tea, coffee, & herbal teas•	Nuts & seeds (moderation)•	Oat bran•	Barley bran.•	Psyllium.•	Rice bran.•	Suitable sweeteners (nutrasweet, sucralose, aspartame, stevia, saccharine, tic tacs, minties, regular gum).*Special comments:*•	Limit alcohol intake. •	Avoid alcohol which is high in indigestible carbohydrate, such as beer. •	Clear spirits such as Vodka & Gin with water/soda flavored with fresh suitable fruit in moderation is preferable.•	Drink plenty of water.•	Eat in moderation.•	Chew your food well.•	Limit processed foods (hidden FODMAPs & irritants).•	Limit or avoid processed meats ((hidden FODMAPs & irritants).•	Fresh fruit, vegetables, & whole meats/fish are best.If you have already eliminated apparent problem foods from your diet you may wish to review these.Eating suitable foods with FODMAP may have been the real cause of your symptoms.


----------



## tidefan

I agree with you. these threads are starting to come together and make sense. I'm glad that we have people dedicated to finding a way out of this. we have weakened our digestion one way or another and the only way to get it back on track is to follow a diet like this. this thread along with hadenuff's thread is filled with a wealth of info IMO.


----------



## Common Response

pengu said:


> Thank you! This is a lot of useful information, I can't tell you how grateful I am.


I have been on the FODMAP elimination diet for three months now.21st century diet makes eating well a very difficult task.What I can tell you is that my symptoms have radically reduced.They haven't been eliminated but I believe this is due to my inability to follow FODMAP elimination 100%.This is something I aim to tighten moving forward.You must be careful with any processed foods as many are laced with hidden FODMAPs.For example onion of any type can have an impact for up to three months.In order to help us come to terms with this diet l believe there are some good recipe books.When I can source them I'll publish.I'm glad I've been able to assist you in navigating around diet in order to control your condition.Let me know how you travel.cheersRocky


----------



## Constinker

Nicely done! I'm going to make one single condensed list in alphabetical order to take with me when I go shopping and for reference when I'm planning meals. Thanks Common Response!


----------



## Constinker

Common Response said:


> •	Due to diagnosed or undiagnosed reasons many people have poor absorption of FODMAPs in the small intestine.


Do you know if a lack of enzymes might have anything to do with this poor absorption?


----------



## searching4answers

I've already been through this. Leaky gas will still be there, just not as significant amount. And this is no secret special diet. Most ppl with ibs, SIBO, or leaky gas already eat this way. It's just knowing what foods bother you and not eating them. You still have the leaky gas, it's just not as bad when u watch what you eat. All it is is don't eat foods with alot of sugar, carbs, or high fructose corn syrup. Also don't eat wheat. There. not really a big thing. You still get the leaky gas though.I think the answer for this problem will come out from medically, like some pill, but they havent even really looked into this problem yet and that's frustrating. I don't think some specail diet will cure it, I've been on 2 of the famous diets for this and it really doesnt matter. Just eat what doesnt make u feel worse and stay away from problem foods/ingredients.


----------



## justaguy377

searching4answers said:


> I've already been through this. Leaky gas will still be there, just not as significant amount. And this is no secret special diet. Most ppl with ibs, SIBO, or leaky gas already eat this way. It's just knowing what foods bother you and not eating them. You still have the leaky gas, it's just not as bad when u watch what you eat. All it is is don't eat foods with alot of sugar, carbs, or high fructose corn syrup. Also don't eat wheat. There. not really a big thing. You still get the leaky gas though.I think the answer for this problem will come out from medically, like some pill, but they havent even really looked into this problem yet and that's frustrating. I don't think some specail diet will cure it, I've been on 2 of the famous diets for this and it really doesnt matter. Just eat what doesnt make u feel worse and stay away from problem foods/ingredients.


searching4answers, what do you think is the underlying problem then? if gas is leaking out, there has to be somethign wrong with the anatomy of the anus area. either weak sphincter leading to incontinence or what have you. many people leak actual stool so that is not some unknown problem. but for most on this board that have posted throughout the years, tests have indicated that ther is nothing wrong with the anal sphincter. that is what is puzzling. how could gas leak out without a weak anal sphincter? ive speculated that maybe theres some other defect in the sphincter like a spasm that allows gas to escape.


----------



## Constinker

Spasms or over-relaxing anal sphincter. I read a study on that and over relaxing sphincter. Perhaps I can dig that up later and post it.


----------



## Common Response

searching4answers said:


> I think the answer for this problem will come out from medically, like some pill, but they havent even really looked into this problem yet and that's frustrating. I don't think some specail diet will cure it, I've been on 2 of the famous diets for this and it really doesnt matter. Just eat what doesnt make u feel worse and stay away from problem foods/ingredients.


Eliminating FODMAP won't cure you. What it does do is reduce your symptoms.Having malabsorption is not my problem. It's the symptoms which affect my life.What l can say is that we now have empirical knowledge of which foods are known to cause problems and which should be avoided.The problem with staying away from food which makes you feel worse is that food is very complex. There are many ingredients in recipes, and particularly in processed foods. Also food from earlier meals can impact greatly on the overall content of your bowel system.If you eliminate a food because you had a bad reaction, it may have been an associated condiment, additive or food/drink or from food eaten earlier or even from previous days. FODMAP's is proven.The tests for lactose and fructose confirm ones intolerance.The food lists have been assessed scientifically for their lactose & fructose content.If you are diagnosed as fructose & lactose intolerant using the gas test, then eating FODMAP will guarantee to worsen your situation.If you rate my condition from 0 (no symptoms) to 10 (extreme FBO, gas etc) the FODMAP diet has reduced me from 8 to 3. I expect further improvement as by diet hasn't been 100% strict.For me personally the diet has been well worth it. For some it may not help due to there personal medical condition.


----------



## Common Response

pengu said:


> My sentiments exactly, Justaguy377! Normal people complain all the time about being bloated and gassy but they don't ever experience LG. So it can't just be the gas, there has to be a mechanical problem that allows the gas to escape. And this aspect of the problem doesn't get nearly as much attention as the gas.Searching4answers even after following the diet and reducing your gas production you claim to still suffer from LG. I assume you've brought your gas close to or even below average levels. If so then there's no reason you should still be having LG . . unless there's a physical problem that allows the gas to escape regardless of the volume.Justaguy377, I think what you're right about the spasm. I've noticed that with LG the gas doesn't leak out constantly, it'll come out at random intervals (like you're farting every five minutes) which might be caused by spasms.


Hi pengu.This is a tough one to answer.We can only speculate at why some of us have LG & FBO whilst others don't.Perhaps lactose and other FODMAPs promote particular types of bacteria which lead to the production of unique waste.The important thing is that if we've bben diagnosed with malabsorption of FODMAPs then we can be confident that eliminating FODMAP food will play its part in reducing symptoms.The level of symptom reduction will also depend entirely on the issues affecting each individual.Normal people may experience milder levels of gas and bloating due to improper diet and not being mindful when eating. Many of us eat on the run or whilst watching TV, often gulping large chunks of food down without correctly chewing it. Many then dilute it with all kinds of beverages and then get involved with stressful lifestyles. This is a recipe for malabsorption.But the malabsorption we experience may yield far greater quantities of FODMAP hitting the large intestine in comparison.


----------



## Common Response

justaguy377 said:


> searching4answers, what do you think is the underlying problem then? if gas is leaking out, there has to be somethign wrong with the anatomy of the anus area. either weak sphincter leading to incontinence or what have you. many people leak actual stool so that is not some unknown problem. but for most on this board that have posted throughout the years, tests have indicated that ther is nothing wrong with the anal sphincter. that is what is puzzling. how could gas leak out without a weak anal sphincter? ive speculated that maybe theres some other defect in the sphincter like a spasm that allows gas to escape.


For some there will be a mechanical sphincter issue.For most of us, l don't think so.I believe it's due to the bacteria feeding off the FODMAP & perhaps other foodstuffs not known to us.Feces smell, but it's the waste product of bacteria feeding off the FODMAP and perhaps other food source which produce the offensive gas.We have a family cat which used to come to my bedroom early in the morning waling to be fed.Sick of being woken up so early I began to sleep with the bedroom door closed.I then used to notice upon waking that the room would have a gaseous odor hanging around.The gas would have been probably leaking from my breathe & perhaps the anus.Since eating low FODMAP l no longer notice this gaseous odor in the morning.Perhaps I'm lucky.Maybe my condition is exclusively malabsorption.One thing. I'm glad I have this knowledge.


----------



## Common Response

Constinker said:


> Do you know if a lack of enzymes might have anything to do with this poor absorption?


I don't think anyone knows the cause of our ailments C.Many have been trying different approaches to solve their problem.Other than through a healthy diet & lifestyle & with occasional ingestion of coptis ryzoma to control diarrhea, I gave up.Under the guidance of my dietitian the FODMAP diet has given me a measure of control.Years ago, I couldn't believe the tremendous improvement to my stool formation and reduced odor after eating local food on an overseas trip to a third world country. Looking back now the food I was eating was all naturally prepared with low FODMAP. The locals were too poor to be able to afford the processed stuff we call food.


----------



## tidefan

Common Response said:


> Perhaps lactose and other FODMAPs promote particular types of bacteria which lead to the production of unique waste.


this is my theory on leaky gas. I don't think it's anything having to do with our sphincter. when these wastes build up they are bound to travel downward and reach our anus. most of us have complained about moistness or mucus which helps deliver the waste outside of the anus IMO. I noticed that when I eat certain foods I can later wipe my butt every 30 mins or so there will always be something on the tissue. I also stink up closed spaces. the car, bedroom etc... It's obvious because I can get out of my car for a few minutes and get back in and the smell hits me right away. I think common response is right on the money about his theories.


----------



## Common Response

pengu said:


> 1) I'm only talking about those with LG. Those that suffer from IBS but don't have this particular symptom don't have to worry about it.2) Then maybe for you it is. Lucky bastard! =D3)heck yes.


To tell you the truth I don't really feel very lucky. The FBO/LG has had its toll over the last 40 years.I also don't understand why some leak and others don't seem to.I think for many the anus can dilate involuntarily in a variety of situations including social anxiety, fear, and as a result of conditioned response. Poorly formed stool formation accumulating in the lower bowel and rectum with the pressure of accumulating gas (methane or hydrogen) would play its part. My doctor indicated that in his experience a large percentage of patients have some fecal matter present at the sphincter and an inability to obtain a clean wipe.All these things must contribute to LG.


----------



## Common Response

pengu said:


> 3)Exactly! How can you say your sphincter is functioning properly after that? I'm not saying that there's a tear or any other kind of injury but that it is relaxing when it should not be(or otherwise doing something to allow gas to escape).


It irritates me how many work colleagues have terrible diets, don't exercise, drink, smoke and generally abuse their bodies but don't suffer from LG.The sad facts are that we have to constantly work at reducing our symptoms.


----------



## Constinker

Here's the link to Spontaneous Internal Anal Sphincter Relaxation bit I had read earlier. My linkSkid marks on the underwear aren't all that uncommon, and I haven't been able to find that article again on skid marks, but it said it has little to do with hygiene and more to do with just a low fiber high junk food diet. These skid mark sufferers don't really suffer from FBO or LG the way some of us do though. Interesting theories, and all of them really need to be researched with proper tools, just wishing docs would take it seriously, then the researchers would follow the doc's lead.Just one thought though, if IBS sufferers who don't have FBO or LG but get bloated for the same reasons, FODMAPS, then FBO and LG may have more to do with anal sphincter malfunction than FODMAPS. That's not saying FBO or LG sufferers shouldn't try eliminating most FODMAPS.If we're trying to reduce gas by following a FODMAPS reduced diet, we should also eliminate starches, which include potatoes, corn, wheat, and most grains, with the exception of rice.


----------



## tidefan

pengu - I believe that we can still hold in most gases, however when there is putrifaction going on in our intestine and undigested food is being fermented I think the amount of gas is too much for us to hold in. I think we are getting overloaded due to the sugars or whatever is bothering us. however, when I think about the fact that I smell worse when my ass is sweaty, it confuses me. maybe all of this discussion will lead to something.


----------



## justaguy377

very good discussion. and a very interesting link from constinker on Spontaneous Internal Anal Sphincter Relaxation.


----------



## searching4answers

justaguy377 said:


> searching4answers, what do you think is the underlying problem then? if gas is leaking out, there has to be somethign wrong with the anatomy of the anus area. either weak sphincter leading to incontinence or what have you. many people leak actual stool so that is not some unknown problem. but for most on this board that have posted throughout the years, tests have indicated that ther is nothing wrong with the anal sphincter. that is what is puzzling. how could gas leak out without a weak anal sphincter? ive speculated that maybe theres some other defect in the sphincter like a spasm that allows gas to escape.


I know what my issue that is causing the lg is. First let me just say that i had a rectal exam done and she said everything is normal. There is nothing anatomically abnormal. I had several xrays done. The source of my lg, abdominal pain, and rectal sharp pains every now and then is the backed up stool in the intestines. It showed i had stool backed up on every xray and the pain was the stool trying to make it's way down and it stretches the intestine and on the rectum. More gas because bacteria has more to feed on while the stool is just sitting up there and has been for months. Been through antibiotics and probiotics, and miralax. Gastro Doc says i should feel alot better in 6-12 months if i stay on heavy dose of miralax. Last x-ray showed improvement. I still have lg, but it's not as bad as when this all first started and partly because i dont eat things that bother me anymore, also i've found ways to cope and disguise the smell as best as is possible, and miralax keeps things moving its way out. I have a simple diet and i dont eat stuff with ingredients i dont know what it is. I stay away from wheat, high fructose corn syrup, high sugar foods, many fruits bother me too.


----------



## searching4answers

I'm sorry im not interested in your diet. I'm not so much looking for an answer anymore. I'm content with what i've found and i believe it is my answer. I'm not going t try anymore diets, i'm done with that part of searching. Im not searching for an answer really anymore, im just looking for a Permanent cure. But not to discourage any1 else from trying this. It's up to the individual as to which diets they try and they always do pick one, that's just part of exploring this illness. We all gotta try it once just to see for ourselves.


----------



## Common Response

searching4answers said:


> I'm sorry im not interested in your diet. I'm not so much looking for an answer anymore. I'm content with what i've found and i believe it is my answer. I'm not going t try anymore diets, i'm done with that part of searching. Im not searching for an answer really anymore, im just looking for a Permanent cure. But not to discourage any1 else from trying this. It's up to the individual as to which diets they try and they always do pick one, that's just part of exploring this illness. We all gotta try it once just to see for ourselves.


Hi s4aI admire your spirit and encourage your aim for a cure.I've been through too much and need respite from being anxious and socially marginalized.The FODMAP elimination diet was going well but I felt that I plateaued and discussed this with my dietitian the other night.Although I had experienced improvement I still had bad days even though l felt I was eating well.We reviewed what I was eating as follows:I would snack on sweetened puffed rice crackers not realizing the corn syrup content.I would eat Japanese sushi hand rolls only to find out there was mayonnaise in the rice mixture.I'd eat roast chicken & potatoes from Red Rooster only to learn it was smothered with chicken salt which was loaded with onion powder.Not being fructose intolerant I would eat apples not realizing that they are also loaded with Polyols.I'd snack on rice cakes with honey only to realize honey is out.I would eat the odd slice or two of plain toast which is FODMAP full.After analyzing my diet I now realize there is more I can do.Today I felt really good. Normally I would feel anxious and tense and would sense FBO.Today l was relaxed mindful of interacting spontaneously with others.I enjoyed the day, something I don't often do. I know if I faithfully follow the diet I can only get better.I'm convinced the bacteria in my gut flora will take time to change and being FODMAP free will encourage a different strain of bacteria to take over. I'll report after being 100% FODMAP free in three months time.


----------



## Common Response

tidefan said:


> pengu - I believe that we can still hold in most gases, however when there is putrifaction going on in our intestine and undigested food is being fermented I think the amount of gas is too much for us to hold in. I think we are getting overloaded due to the sugars or whatever is bothering us. however, when I think about the fact that I smell worse when my ass is sweaty, it confuses me. maybe all of this discussion will lead to something.


I support your comments.My theory is that it's the bacteria (strain) which causes the LG and odor spread.I'm going to explore this theory by robbing my bacteria of its food source (FODMAP)over an extended period.I expect that being 100% faithful will cause the bacteria to eventually die off and be replaced with friendlier strains.


----------



## Common Response

Constinker said:


> If we're trying to reduce gas by following a FODMAPS reduced diet, we should also eliminate starches, which include potatoes, corn, wheat, and most grains, with the exception of rice.


Potatoes were cleared as OK by Dr Shepherds research.My belief is that although a number of foods may result in bad reactions (symptoms), this is more likely to be because your gut is out of balance and not functioning correctly.You might find that simply by removing FODMAPs, over time your gut will become more robust and more easily handle acceptable foods which you might currently find an issue.My only recommendation is to eat them in smaller portions until your gut improves.Here is the site I was talking about which features FODMAP free recipe books.http://shepherdworks.com.au/Also the inside information is that alcohol is currently being studied in terms of its FODMAP content and impact on symptoms.Very interesting. My bet is "Vodka with soda and a squeeze of lime or lemon, or orange".


----------



## Common Response

pengu said:


> We're more concerned with how the odor is escaping.


This is the big one.My strategy is that until a discovery occurs, reducing the level and type of odor and achieving regularity is the only thing left to us.Last night my friends gathered for a bbq.Knowing there would be issues I brought along my own salad consisting of cucumber, olives & tomato with a drizzle of extra virgin olive oil.The only thing I could eat which was being offered at the bbq were two lamb chops.I avoided the garden salad with cheese & onion, buttered bread, ketchup, sausages, dairy milk chocolate, jelly snakes, red wine, & beer.The positive was that I didn't feel bloated after the meal.


----------



## Constinker

Here's another abstract on internal anal sphincter relaxation.


----------



## Common Response

Constinker said:


> Here's another abstract on internal anal sphincter relaxation.


Hi C.Some of the wording and terminology goes a little over my head.Are you able to interpret the data for us?During my research I consulted with a rectal surgeon.He indicated surgery around the anal sphincter area is fraught with danger.Any damage to the nervous system can worsen incontinence.I wonder if there is a way of stimulating the sphincter muscle in order to exercise and improve its performance in a similar way to pelvic floor exercises which assist with urinary problems?


----------



## hadenuff29

Actually the more i look at the list of food allowed - im not so sure. Says you can eat potatoes. I would have thought that would bring a lot of people problems. And sucrose is derived frm glucose and fructose, so not sure how that works. I guess time will tell as people experiment withthe diet


----------



## Common Response

hadenuff29 said:


> Actually the more i look at the list of food allowed - im not so sure. Says you can eat potatoes. I would have thought that would bring a lot of people problems. And sucrose is derived frm glucose and fructose, so not sure how that works. I guess time will tell as people experiment withthe diet


Hi H.The issue of Glucose and our ability to absorb it in the small intestine was covered by Dr Sue Shepherds research.Dr Shepherd's research concluded that when Glucose and Fructose are balanced (equal quantities) eating moderate amounts allow absorption without symptoms.Sucrose is a double molecule comprising of a Fructose & Glucose molecule. It's naturally balanced (equal amounts of F & G). Moderate amounts can be absorbed without symptoms.If one experiences symptoms consuming sucrose, it's more likely to be due to the other foods eaten simultaneously as well as due to an unstable gut, overwhelmed by the daily dumping over years of FODMAP into the gut and the large intestine. Such an environment will make digesting anything difficult.By removing FODMAP over a period the gut can settle and cope better with non FODMAP foods.Potato is probably such a food. Prepared correctly and eaten in moderation, it shouldn't be an issue over time provided your condition is primarily due to FODMAP malabsorbtion.Thinly sliced potatoes fried in mono saturated oil (and washed down with coke)can overwhelm any gut.Baked potatoes are best with salt, pepper and perhaps herbs, avoiding butter, margarine & cheese.


----------



## Common Response

pengu said:


> Common Response for now I suggest you do Kegel exercises (google it). I don't think surgery will be necessary since our incontinence is not caused by hemorrhoids, fissures, or other anal trauma. What I think we should all do is get some tests done.Here are the most important ones:
> Anorectal unltrasound to check the sphincter for injury or other deformities
> Anorectal electromyography to measure the activation and relaxation of your sphincters.
> Anorectal manometry to measure the squeezing and resting pressure in your anal sphincter.
> Pudental nerve terminal motor latency to check for any neuromuscular damage.
> *Please, if anyone has any of these tests done, keep us updated on the results.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Common Response I would also suggest you ask your doctor about biofeedback therapy.


Thanks P.I'll identify the muscle involved and include the pelvic floor exercises in my gym work out.Googling reveals that a healthy pelvic floor is a good thing for many reasons.Well worth practicing.My sphincter was checked during colonoscopy procedures with nothing apparently abnormal.Have you had any of the other tests listed?NB: Since tightening up on my FODMAP elimination I'm not getting gas leakage anymore.People aren't making "what's that smell" remarks anymore and colleagues interacting with me haven't reacted lately. I did get diarrhea this morning but I put this down to the rice milk I had last night.I seem to get an attack each time after drinking rice milk.I'll continue to see how things pan out and skip the rice milk.A well toned pelvic floor might be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Constinker

Pengu, you've been a great addition to looking for solutions!I've had an ultrasound and manometry test done, both turned out normal. In the Peruvian case the doc did an extended manometry test, something I tried to ask for, but not done either due to miscommunication (my Japanese wife was the interpreter and she doesn't always understand medical English), or the doc just didn't deem it necessary.I'm not sure how well biofeedback would do in our case. The treatment is aimed at patients whose muscles aren't strong enough to hold it in till they get to a toilet, however that sounds to me a lot like the external anal sphincter, a muscle that we can voluntarily control. I have no trouble holding stool in, it's the gas that I often don't even feel coming out that I want to hold in. To me it sounds like the Internal Anal Sphincter, a muscle we don't have voluntary control over, is over relaxing or something. Something that I've never had success in finding info on is whether we can train the internal anal sphincter, and whether that training would increase the resting anal canal pressure.Hemorrhoids or polyps can cause the sphincter to go more lax.And purely anecdotal, but one guy was saying one of his older relatives had a fecal smell they discovered was caused by an anal fissure.


----------



## PumpIron

According to that study, people with FI have about half the IAS strength of normal people when walking. I remember my LG being worse when walking long distances, I wonder if there's a relation. I wish they would do a study that distinguishes between the different levels if FI. For example, are the subjects able to hold in solid matter, or do they go before they make it to the toilet? Also, I wonder what the ages of the subjects were? I really doubt any of them were in there teens or twenties, or even thirties.Edit; For those of you with lactose intolerance, you might find this article interesting;http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/11/101122121709.htm


----------



## hadenuff29

just a warning for everyone to not buy sue sheppard's low fodmap diet book. The book is basially a glorified brochure of coles food products. I was ropable when i read it. What a Sell out. Most the products listed are not suitable and she has a little code system saying what little thing they have in them ie fructose, gluten etc. Sue Sheppard is a sell out. do not buy this rubbish.


----------



## Common Response

hadenuff29 said:


> just a warning for everyone to not buy sue sheppard's low fodmap diet book. The book is basially a glorified brochure of coles food products. I was ropable when i read it. What a Sell out. Most the products listed are not suitable and she has a little code system saying what little thing they have in them ie fructose, gluten etc. Sue Sheppard is a sell out. do not buy this rubbish.


If so, that is sad to hear.I don't support marketing or making money on the vulnerable.I haven't made the trip to the clinic to buy and evaluate her books but plan to in order to see if her books are useful.One thing that must be said is that we have two issues here.1. Recipe book.2. Medical efficacy of a low FODMAP diet.The reason why I started this post was to share the dietary knowledge I have learned with many who no longer need to suffer.I have suffered for most of my life to levels only those who share my experience can understand.If the information I have posted can help one person overcome their suffering then I am blessed.I'm not currently using any recipe books or otherwise but rely on the food list posted earlier to make my meals.Today I've felt better than I have for a long time.The low FODMAP diet won't cure people who have medical issues unrelated to food intolerance.Hadenuff, are you saying that because Dr Sheppard has a business arrangement with Coles in relation to her books that this makes the low FODMAP diet irrelevant?My symptoms have diminished significantly to the point where my social confidence is being restored.Last week, feeling well, I raided my wifes stash & ate some of her chocolates.After a week of sticking close to 100% FODMAP free diet, the next morning the reaction was immediate and strong.My bedroom had that gas smell in the morning and my morning bowel movement felt poor and incomplete.I felt soiled and noticed odor during my morning at work and I was getting second looks. My car smelt after I used it and I continually thought of the embarrassment I would face interacting with people through the day.I was depressed. Two days later my wife served take away roast chicken (smothered in chicken salt which is loaded with onion powder). I knew I shouldn't have, and yes the symptoms returned the next day.I've since tightened up again and rejected any cheating. Gradually I started feeling better and today haven't felt so well for some time.My experience is that even small amounts of lactose and other unsuitable foods has a severe impact on my digestive tract and my symptoms.Anyone who embarks on this diet needs to be faithful to it otherwise they aren't properly evaluating it.Can I ask you?Are the food items listed in Dr Sheppard's book exclusive to Coles or are they universal foods such as Rice Bubbles etc?We are living in a world where most of our foods are processed. It's very difficult for most to go back to basics although that is best.If a book can help one choose processed foods such as items sold at Coles then we have more products available for us to choose and eat.You mentioned that her book includes foods which are unsuitable. Which were these?sincerely.Rocky


----------



## raym0nd

Common Response said:


> I don't think anyone knows the cause of our ailments C.Many have been trying different approaches to solve their problem.Other than through a healthy diet & lifestyle & with occasional ingestion of coptis ryzoma to control diarrhea, I gave up.Under the guidance of my dietitian the FODMAP diet has given me a measure of control.Years ago, I couldn't believe the tremendous improvement to my stool formation and reduced odor after eating local food on an overseas trip to a third world country. Looking back now the food I was eating was all naturally prepared with low FODMAP. The locals were too poor to be able to afford the processed stuff we call food.


true...i agree with you...i have a strong feeling(not based on evidence though) that the following are causes of our problems :1-processed food which uses chemicals(made by "brilliant" people with degrees from top colleges).The same people wont feed their inventions to their kids...2-unnatural food/food habits eg.consuming non-veg,genetically modified food perhaps? they produce high yield,pest resistant yields and all...but who knows if the modifications make plant material worse ? 3-allopathic medicines,especially antibiotics...i think they make more problems than they cure.i am sure no scientist or chemical engineer can tell me the exact fate and effects of a chemical(medicine) in our body...but these medicines are used only when immediate relief is needed...for eg, you cant tell a person with a heart attack to start doing exercise/yoga.those methods take time to show effect.in such a case, you use allopathic quick-relief medicines.4-Sleeping (on a bed)immediately after a meal....worse,sleeping on your stomach.I have noticed that this habit worsens the problem.5-coffee,tea(especially with milk),alcohol,aerated drinks(c0ke,sprite etc.) are the biggest contributors to ibs-c. ANYWAY....I WOULD LIKE TO RECOMMEND TO YOU GUYS AN INDIAN HERBAL MEDICINE FOR DIGESTIVE PROBLEMS ---- IT IS "AMRIT DHARA" ask your indian buddies about it. A bottle of 12ml costs approx 1$ as of 2010(dont judge it by the price. if you think expensive=best,then look for a comparison of prosthetic feet "jaipur foot" vs "sach foot" on google). BUT READ A FEW THINGS BEFORE YOU TRY IT:1-NO i am not a sales man for any company...just a sufferer...ibs-c.2-i am trying it as per instructions in the box...4 days so far...seems to be good...bloating/gas has reduced...but i will test it more.3-its dont know if it will work for everyone,but i guess there is no harm in trying. 4-WARNING - there may be some fake versions of "amrit dhara" ,so get it from a reliable source.5- if this medicine works for you,bolster it with a diet that works for you AND EXERCISE REGULARLY,keep your anger,jealousy etc down...6- i hope this forum is run by people who have a heart and an open mind. if these guys are stooges of some big pharma corp...then my post wont last long...why am i saying all this...because i suffered a lot and spent a lot of time in experimenting with diets,home remedies etc. I dont want anyone to suffer like this. Therefore, i made suggestions that may be of help to you. enough said...good luck to you all...if you have any other tips/natural cures...please share them with me


----------



## Constinker

To me at least, hsarderto digest carbs for those without the full spectrum of digestive enzymes or what have you would often result in more gas due to some kinds of bacteria thriviig and breaking it all down (not probiotic bacterias). I t would be a decrease but not a cure to some of our ailments anyways.


----------



## hadenuff29

Common Response said:


> If so, that is sad to hear.I don't support marketing or making money on the vulnerable.I haven't made the trip to the clinic to buy and evaluate her books but plan to in order to see if her books are useful.One thing that must be said is that we have two issues here.1. Recipe book.2. Medical efficacy of a low FODMAP diet.The reason why I started this post was to share the dietary knowledge I have learned with many who no longer need to suffer.I have suffered for most of my life to levels only those who share my experience can understand.If the information I have posted can help one person overcome their suffering then I am blessed.I'm not currently using any recipe books or otherwise but rely on the food list posted earlier to make my meals.Today I've felt better than I have for a long time.The low FODMAP diet won't cure people who have medical issues unrelated to food intolerance.Hadenuff, are you saying that because Dr Sheppard has a business arrangement with Coles in relation to her books that this makes the low FODMAP diet irrelevant?Hi mate, no not at all. I personally like some of the stuff and have mixed this diet with the candida diet and fine tuned it - except i eat small bowl of oats in morning with hot water ( but remember i started my program 3 years ago, so newbies wont get away with this). *I personally would avoid all fruits/potatoes/carrots etc for sometime maybe even a year or more. This takes a long time to turn around. The reason so many of us struggle with this, is because we have no self cotrol with food. until you can say no to everything you wont get over it. thats the honest truth. And if you guys are anything like me, i think your suger/excessive food cravings are from low blood sugars - my doctor found when i eat sugars my blood sugars drop. So logical thinking is that the body wants to level out blood sugars, but it never can cause the pancreas is misfunctioning( too much insulin).*My symptoms have diminished significantly to the point where my social confidence is being restored.Last week, feeling well, I raided my wifes stash & ate some of her chocolates.After a week of sticking close to 100% FODMAP free diet, the next morning the reaction was immediate and strong.My bedroom had that gas smell in the morning and my morning bowel movement felt poor and incomplete.I felt soiled and noticed odor during my morning at work and I was getting second looks. My car smelt after I used it and I continually thought of the embarrassment I would face interacting with people through the day.I was depressed. Two days later my wife served take away roast chicken (smothered in chicken salt which is loaded with onion powder). I knew I shouldn't have, and yes the symptoms returned the next day.I've since tightened up again and rejected any cheating. Gradually I started feeling better and today haven't felt so well for some time.*the problem with feeling well is eventually we go back to our old ways. It needs to be all about eating like this with a mind that it is forever. not temporarily/, Treat is like a proper disease with restricions. like for chrohns or whatever.*My experience is that even small amounts of lactose and other unsuitable foods has a severe impact on my digestive tract and my symptoms.*body cant digest, then ferment. bacteria will never balance out. thats why fodmaps will help.*Anyone who embarks on this diet needs to be faithful to it otherwise they aren't properly evaluating it.Can I ask you?Are the food items listed in Dr Sheppard's book exclusive to Coles or are they universal foods such as Rice Bubbles etc?We are living in a world where most of our foods are processed. It's very difficult for most to go back to basics although that is best.If a book can help one choose processed foods such as items sold at Coles then we have more products available for us to choose and eat.You mentioned that her book includes foods which are unsuitable. Which were these? *It basically lists all universal foods that are for sale from coles but it isn't just coles home brand products. everything from processed cereals, coffee, fruit juices to tinned foods etc. Honestly in my thee years of spending money i have never felt so ripped off than this book. All the required info is on the internet already.*[/b]sincerely.Rocky


----------



## Common Response

I'm going to visit their clinic when I get a chance.I'll challenge them over the quality of their recipe/guide books.Sorry I didn't get a chance to check their quality before adding their link.If there is an association with branding, my wife suspects they may have done this to try to obtain funding for more research.Our reward is the efficacy of recent research and research to come.In the absence of anything else, I'll continue with the diet but watch specific foods which I'll also omit.For example I've quit coffee.Rocky


----------



## Common Response

_Quote: I personally would avoid all fruits/potatoes/carrots etc for sometime maybe even a year or more. This takes a long time to turn around. The reason so many of us struggle with this, is because we have no self control with food. until you can say no to everything you wont get over it. thats the honest truth. And if you guys are anything like me, i think your suger/excessive food cravings are from low blood sugars - my doctor found when i eat sugars my blood sugars drop. So logical thinking is that the body wants to level out blood sugars, but it never can cause the pancreas is misfunctioning( too much insulin)._All I have to do is remember how scummy I feel and how people treat me when my symptoms kick in, in order to boost my resolve in sticking to the diet.To me there are far more better things to experience in life than tasting food which results in severe symptoms.Things such as intimacy, self esteem, & success in my pursuits.The diet list allows me to choose and stockpile suitable foods which I can safely snack on during periods when the hunger hits.This morning my manager put on a big breakfast for the team.There was all sorts of food to choose from but I wasn't tempted, sticking to a few slices of honey dew melon.Tonight we celebrated my sons birthday.Banana fritters and ice cream fried in batter were served.I just looked on but held up OK.I go through a lot of rice these days, buying Thai Jasmine rice in 25kg (55lbs) sacks from the Asian general store.My rice steamer is on its last legs.


----------



## Common Response

pengu said:


> Your rice steamer is in my prayers. =D


Thanks P.


----------



## Constinker

Rice is a rather safe food according to a few sites.In the mornings, when I first get up, minus a few times when I woke to just an awful smell, most of the time I just pain didn't have gas, but as I started getting going, taking a shower, and driving to work, the gas quickly build up, and I go through quite a smelly, sometimes very fecal smelling period before it starts to subside at noon, which may indicate the colon is spasming, and that the stool is quite often sitting very close to the entrance, which I wonder if it's the same for others as well. Of course some mornings are far worse than others, which might indicate whatever kind of food I ate. I'm considering going through a very strict trial and error process, starting with just rice for three days, than adding another kind of food for three days, to discover the safe foods from the unsafe, i.e, those foods that cause a whole lot of extra gas or increase the smell. Until we get docs to seriously look into stuff like spontaneous IAS relaxation or other possibilities, it sounds like our best method of management.My family all lie to me, telling me they don't smell anything, but my wife goes about apologizing to students we take turns teaching for my smell, my mother-in-law considers it a great inside joke with other relatives, and my son makes half sarcastic comments about it to his peers. Now that wouldn't be a big deal had I not told them this was very important to me, as the docs won't take me seriously if I don't have people to back up my claims of smelling bad, and honestly, especially just six months ago, it was impossible for me not to notice, and I was just gagging, and I went through a whole lot of people guffawing at me, or in pure disbelief, or even angry at me, and I know my sense of smell isn't great, all that is to say that I don't believe they couldn't smell it, it was impossible to not smell if one had any sense of smell. Even students that liked me commented that it smelled bad, but when I asked them what it smelled like, they kind of attempted to bypass the question. On top of a very stretched marriage, one that may collapse, and believe me, I'm no saint, certainly I contributed to the current state it's in now, is their lies about something I've made very clear is important to me. However, I believe that it's absolutely not a good idea to put my son through the tension of this, nor to let him think this kind of treatment, the complete disregard of what I feel is important preference of lying to be a terrible example of what a relationship should be. Unless someone has better counsel, I'll be leaving this mess, even if it means financial hardship and loneliness.I almost forgot, I don't remember if it was this thread or not, but someone asked if there was a measurement of incontinence, and on wikipedia under fecal incontinence, there is, it basically measure the incontinence of what kind of incontinence, starting with gas, then mucus, then liquid stool, the solid stool, and then a measurement of how often any of those occur.


----------



## Common Response

Constinker said:


> On top of a very stretched marriage, one that may collapse, and believe me, I'm no saint, certainly I contributed to the current state it's in now, is their lies about something I've made very clear is important to me. However, I believe that it's absolutely not a good idea to put my son through the tension of this, nor to let him think this kind of treatment, the complete disregard of what I feel is important preference of lying to be a terrible example of what a relationship should be. Unless someone has better counsel, I'll be leaving this mess, even if it means financial hardship and loneliness.


It sounds like a bad environment for your son.What he observes may affect how he lives his life as an adult.Your physical situation can impact greatly on your relationship.Personally, my wife was sick and tired of listening to me and my plight.I realized I was constantly dumping my stress on her.I decided to refrain from talking about myself and began to interact with her on more positive subjects.I found common interest forums were a better place to share my situation.Subconsciously women are attracted to men who are in control of their lives.Your best tactic is to get yourself in good shape physically (exercise), mentally (yoga-meditation)and reduce your symptoms.Also it's not if but when you get on top of your situation.You are at a point in your life in which you are down.There will be a time when you will improve.You will end up a much stronger person who will have a unique insight built through your personal experience.Perhaps your insights will lead to something special in your life.Best of luck.


----------



## justaguy377

Common Response said:


> This is very common and I share your experience.I found some couldn't smell my FBO whilst others gagged and went silent or would become instantly distant.I think it has something to do with the nature of the bacteria.Feces smell but the bacteria causes it to spread and be pungent.


I've noticed it directly correlates with the other person's sense of smell. some just have a more acute sense of smell.


----------



## PumpIron

That Wikipedia page on "fecal incontinence" is surprisingly helpful... check it out, read under causes.


> Causes;ConstipationConstipation is the most common cause of fecal incontinence. Constipation causes prolonged muscle stretching and leads to weakness of the intestinal muscles. After a certain point, the rectum will no longer close tightly enough to prevent stool loss, resulting in incontinence.[1]


This sounds like me, but only gas escaping rather than stool. Simple enough cure I suppose; end constipation. So far I've had normal stools for more than a week, no improvement. But I guess it takes some time, after years of constipation, for the muscles to recover.


----------



## onelove88

I've had stomach problems/pain and daily throwing up for the last couple years. This last year n abit i've had IBS sysmptoms; constant excessive gas, irregular stool habits, and this constant fecal odor that ive gagged over at times. the worst of it all though is back when i was in high school a tutor of mine always used to smell like ######. i could never figure out why and spent a great deal of time pondering the subject as i had never come in contact with someone like that before. she was always well dressed, seemed to have perfect hygiene, really uptight and well strung but when you got close she would just smell like ######. i knew something was up and she was unaware so was always very polite and ignored the smell, but i always told myself i hoped to NEVER have to experience that. my heart really goes out to all of you that have to deal with this, it has single handedly destroyed my life and spun me into depression. I'm on Modulon, which is sapoused to help my stomach muscles but a year of taking it has gotten me pretty much nowhere.(i hear dicetel is also a good med for ibs(though no help to me))i'm also on anti depressants which im told are to help assist the Modulon and alleviate my mood, but its hard to mask real life problems(am i sapoused to be happy about it?)anyways keep on movin on, and although i cant eat everything in your diet, like the starches/fruits, its a good diet to follow and just eliminate what bothers you.


----------



## Common Response

onelove88 said:


> I've had stomach problems/pain and daily throwing up for the last couple years. This last year n abit i've had IBS sysmptoms; constant excessive gas, irregular stool habits, and this constant fecal odor that ive gagged over at times. the worst of it all though is back when i was in high school a tutor of mine always used to smell like ######. i could never figure out why and spent a great deal of time pondering the subject as i had never come in contact with someone like that before. she was always well dressed, seemed to have perfect hygiene, really uptight and well strung but when you got close she would just smell like ######. i knew something was up and she was unaware so was always very polite and ignored the smell, but i always told myself i hoped to NEVER have to experience that. my heart really goes out to all of you that have to deal with this, it has single handedly destroyed my life and spun me into depression. I'm on Modulon, which is sapoused to help my stomach muscles but a year of taking it has gotten me pretty much nowhere.(i hear dicetel is also a good med for ibs(though no help to me))i'm also on anti depressants which im told are to help assist the Modulon and alleviate my mood, but its hard to mask real life problems(am i sapoused to be happy about it?)anyways keep on movin on, and although i cant eat everything in your diet, like the starches/fruits, its a good diet to follow and just eliminate what bothers you.


Hi OL.I can relate to your story.Your tutor either lived her life blissfully unaware of her symptoms or she put it to the back of her mind and got on with her life.When you really look at it, unless she was able to overcome her FBO, worrying about it would make her situation worse.I admire her in a way.Our lives are spent building and projecting personalities in order to gain acceptance from others.I highly recommend you kick drugs such as Modulon which are only an attempt at escape from your reality.At best over time they will worsen your condition due to their side effects.However they can't correct your digestive condition.When your digestive system is out of balance as you've described most things you eat won't agree.If you were able to restore your digestive balance, you might find that foods which you currently have trouble with might no longer be an issue.Food Intolerance due to malabsorption is very common amongst IBS sufferers.Do you have a diagnosis?If you suffer from lactose and fructose intolerance, you will also probably be sensitive to Fructans & Polyols as well.Sufferers fail to absorb these foods in the small intestine.Daily volumes of these foods end up in the large intestine where they feed an ever increasing population of bacteria.This results in large volumes of undigested food putrifying in the large intestines, the formation of hydrogen or methane resulting in bloating and an outgrowth of bacteria and its resultant waste products.


----------



## onelove88

Common Response said:


> Hi OL.I can relate to your story.Your tutor either lived her life blissfully unaware of her symptoms or she put it to the back of her mind and got on with her life.When you really look at it, unless she was able to overcome her FBO, worrying about it would make her situation worse.I admire her in a way.Our lives are spent building and projecting personalities in order to gain acceptance from others.I highly recommend you kick drugs such as Modulon which are only an attempt at escape from your reality.At best over time they will worsen your condition due to their side effects.However they can't correct your digestive condition.When your digestive system is out of balance as you've described most things you eat won't agree.If you were able to restore your digestive balance, you might find that foods which you currently have trouble with might no longer be an issue.Food Intolerance due to malabsorption is very common amongst IBS sufferers.Do you have a diagnosis?If you suffer from lactose and fructose intolerance, you will also probably be sensitive to Fructans & Polyols as well.Sufferers fail to absorb these foods in the small intestine.Daily volumes of these foods end up in the large intestine where they feed an ever increasing population of bacteria.This results in large volumes of undigested food putrifying in the large intestines, the formation of hydrogen or methane resulting in bloating and an outgrowth of bacteria and its resultant waste products.


I've just been told i have IBS. I had to even fight to get an allergy test over a year ago cause i felt it was something i was eating, mostly high sugar, high fat, wheat, grains, and a sour smell when i ate fruits. After taking the test only corn and wet mold/molds came up(i was eating corn cob, corn chips, lots of candies ie corn syrup, and overall tons of products packed with corn). I changed my diet after talking with the allergist and he said i should get on a basic diet to eliminate the foods that could possibly give me problems. so i went on rice, chicken and veggies(although didnt hold really true as ive eaten w.e i wanted my whole life). After half a year of just being told all they could do was put me on modulon or dicetal, i finally got a ref to a gastro. i was pretty emotionally broke at this time due to the fact i had to try so hard to get help on something that was affecting my life horribly. All he did was put me on anti-depressents and said come back in 3 months. i did so and he gave me more anti depressents and said he would do nothing anything else, he wouldnt even look me in the eyes? during this entire time i was struggling with work as i was getting daily comments on something i couldnt control. i had to bus 1-2 hrs every day to and from work smelling horribly like ###### for 5-6 months, the comments although easy to ignore after awhile are surpringly nasty. besides all that though i did have one period where i started having normal bowel movements and even the gas and smell improved. at the time(i had the money) i had been taking Primal Defense Ultra for just over two months, along with B50 complex(helps metabolize fats,sugars,carbs,), 600mg Modulon a day, and 2oz of Aloe Vera Gold. my diet was purly white-brown rice, TONS of veggies and chicken breast. I had even eased off metamucil with consuming tons of white rice(i wasnt comfortable with all the sugar) and found i had better bowel movements without it. ONE WEEK after my primal defense was gone my bowel movements started getting really soft and i noticed a small increase in gas. literally days after I spent a week watching my parents place when they went away. All they had was white rice and some fish and TONS of junk food, i pretty much broke down and ate like half a dozen pb&js, ate a bunch of apples and fruit they had, some chocolate, and a bunch of snack bars that had corn and wheat in them. I didnt have a bowel movement all week when i got home right away i got on some simple probiotics as it was all i could afford, and started eating as i used to. Its been about a month since then and i havent had a normal bowel movement. I`ll be hopefully getting on the same diet when i get the cash as it helped me greatly.Primal Defense Ultra, 3 a day on empty stomach for about two months and i started seeing results( CONTINUE TO TAKE, lol)B50 complex(helps metabolize fats,sugars,carbs)600mg Modulon a day(although this is the doctors words not mine i dont like em or the apo-tri)2oz of Aloe Vera Gold a day Metamucil helps if you have D or are really Constipated.(alot of sugar though)white-brown rice, TONS of veggies and chicken breast.AND DONT CHEAT YOUR DIET, i eat only what i make so i know what goes into it. if i ever do cheat its with hard kettle chips(sunflower oil, salt, potatoes) and even then the increase of ###### smell surprises me.last note as a comment to the weakest in the sphincter.. although im sure many dont favor drugs, but i've read Immodium is very helpful for people with D and it strengthens the sphincter. I'm sure this happens as when i was normal two years ago i'd take a ###### maybe once every 2-3 days and never had gas, now i take 1-2 shits a day and constant gas. theres no surprised that the muscle is going to weaken.


----------



## Common Response

onelove88 said:


> I've just been told i have IBS. I had to even fight to get an allergy test over a year ago cause i felt it was something i was eating, mostly high sugar, high fat, wheat, grains, and a sour smell when i ate fruits. After taking the test only corn and wet mold/molds came up(i was eating corn cob, corn chips, lots of candies ie corn syrup, and overall tons of products packed with corn). I changed my diet after talking with the allergist and he said i should get on a basic diet to eliminate the foods that could possibly give me problems. so i went on rice, chicken and veggies(although didnt hold really true as ive eaten w.e i wanted my whole life). After half a year of just being told all they could do was put me on modulon or dicetal, i finally got a ref to a gastro. i was pretty emotionally broke at this time due to the fact i had to try so hard to get help on something that was affecting my life horribly. All he did was put me on anti-depressents and said come back in 3 months. i did so and he gave me more anti depressents and said he would do nothing anything else, he wouldnt even look me in the eyes? during this entire time i was struggling with work as i was getting daily comments on something i couldnt control. i had to bus 1-2 hrs every day to and from work smelling horribly like ###### for 5-6 months, the comments although easy to ignore after awhile are surpringly nasty. besides all that though i did have one period where i started having normal bowel movements and even the gas and smell improved. at the time(i had the money) i had been taking Primal Defense Ultra for just over two months, along with B50 complex(helps metabolize fats,sugars,carbs,), 600mg Modulon a day, and 2oz of Aloe Vera Gold. my diet was purly white-brown rice, TONS of veggies and chicken breast. I had even eased off metamucil with consuming tons of white rice(i wasnt comfortable with all the sugar) and found i had better bowel movements without it. ONE WEEK after my primal defense was gone my bowel movements started getting really soft and i noticed a small increase in gas. literally days after I spent a week watching my parents place when they went away. All they had was white rice and some fish and TONS of junk food, i pretty much broke down and ate like half a dozen pb&js, ate a bunch of apples and fruit they had, some chocolate, and a bunch of snack bars that had corn and wheat in them. I didnt have a bowel movement all week when i got home right away i got on some simple probiotics as it was all i could afford, and started eating as i used to. Its been about a month since then and i havent had a normal bowel movement. I`ll be hopefully getting on the same diet when i get the cash as it helped me greatly.Primal Defense Ultra, 3 a day on empty stomach for about two months and i started seeing results( CONTINUE TO TAKE, lol)B50 complex(helps metabolize fats,sugars,carbs)600mg Modulon a day(although this is the doctors words not mine i dont like em or the apo-tri)2oz of Aloe Vera Gold a day Metamucil helps if you have D or are really Constipated.(alot of sugar though)white-brown rice, TONS of veggies and chicken breast.AND DONT CHEAT YOUR DIET, i eat only what i make so i know what goes into it. if i ever do cheat its with hard kettle chips(sunflower oil, salt, potatoes) and even then the increase of ###### smell surprises me.last note as a comment to the weakest in the sphincter.. although im sure many dont favor drugs, but i've read Immodium is very helpful for people with D and it strengthens the sphincter. I'm sure this happens as when i was normal two years ago i'd take a ###### maybe once every 2-3 days and never had gas, now i take 1-2 shits a day and constant gas. theres no surprised that the muscle is going to weaken.


I find specialists (doctors) have tunnel vision.Its a result of their specialization.If the results come back negative your specialist probably thinks it's all in your mind and has placed you on anti depressants.He probably failed to advise you that food allergies are different to food intolerance.You can be free of an allergy but still suffer from food intolerance and malabsorption. This is extremely important information allowing you to continue to pursue this area.I would distrust a doctor who won't make eye contact.Replace Metamucil with Normafibe.The active ingredient in Metamucil is psyllium husks. The Gastro Department of a Hospital I attend no longer recommends psyllium as it's known to produce gas.Normafibe does contain small amounts of sucrose but this should not be an issue.Dr Sue Shepherd's research concluded that sucrose (table sugar) is a double sugar made up of one part sucrose & one part fructose. The balance allows moderate amounts to be eaten without symptoms. Importantly stericulate (Normafibe) is not known to produce gas (_quote: Normafibe granules contain 'sterculia' a natural fibre product which does not produce flatulence and 'wind' commonly associated with other types of fibre. Normafibe acts by providing dietary fibre to maintain regularity_).There are many factors controlling your bowel elimination.All these must come together in balance to achieve healthy results.I find if I have a late night and don't get much sleep this affects my movements greatly the next day and throws me out of balance.If you throw down the gloves and have a red hot go at overcoming your problem you might need to cover all bases.The things I included were.Plenty of water.Regular physical exercise.Meditation or yoga.FODMAP free diet.Retire to bed at a regular early time.Limited alcohol.No drugs prescribed or illicit.Chew mindfully and thoroughly.Eat main evening meal early (allows processing for early morning elimination)Regular set time for elimination in the morning with plenty of time allowed.I have suffered from all the things you've described and for over thirty years.The number of hurtful and humiliating situations I've been in are far too many to count.My experience has shaped my character and in a few respects made me a better person.It took me a while to fine tune my diet but I feel better now than I have for a long time.I'm interacting at close quarters with people daily and my confidence is growing.For you it might be just a need to fine tune what you do.Revisit each part of your program.Eliminating most foods and living on the few items you've listed may be detracting from your health and symptoms.Try to add other foods to improve the overall balance of your diet.Out of your list I'd dump the Modulon & the Metamicil.Also, if Primal Defense Ultra works for you, just give yourself breaks from it.


----------



## PumpIron

onelove88 said:


> last note as a comment to the weakest in the sphincter.. although im sure many dont favor drugs, but i've read Immodium is very helpful for people with D and it strengthens the sphincter


Where did you read this?


----------



## onelove88

PumpIron said:


> Where did you read this?


I apologize, Imodium*. I read it on a pamphlet i got from the gastro that was actually sponsered and produced by metamucil. From what i recall it said for people with diarrhea, imodium helps align the muscles and tightens the sphincter. i remember this cause at the time i thought too the LG was cause of a weak sphincter due to a snowboarding accident i had had the winter before.( but i've had more problems with constipation, only D when i ingest dairy products and high sugar/fat.)


----------



## PumpIron

onelove88 said:


> I apologize, Imodium*. I read it on a pamphlet i got from the gastro that was actually sponsered and produced by metamucil. From what i recall it said for people with diarrhea, imodium helps align the muscles and tightens the sphincter. i remember this cause at the time i thought too the LG was cause of a weak sphincter due to a snowboarding accident i had had the winter before.( but i've had more problems with constipation, only D when i ingest dairy products and high sugar/fat.)


Thanks for the replyWow aligns and tightens the muscles? Sounds like a potent drug. I thought it just helped by easing constipation, thereby reducing stress to the sphincter. If it actually tightens the muscle then this could be very helpful for all people with 'leaky gas'. Has Imodium worked for you so far?


----------



## onelove88

PumpIron said:


> Thanks for the replyWow aligns and tightens the muscles? Sounds like a potent drug. I thought it just helped by easing constipation, thereby reducing stress to the sphincter. If it actually tightens the muscle then this could be very helpful for all people with 'leaky gas'. Has Imodium worked for you so far?


I havent used it as i had said i've mainly had problems with constipation, i dont eat the things that give me diarrhea. and im not entirely sure how potent it is as you can purchase it anywhere. this leaky gas, although may seem so, isn't the result of a weak sphincter.(the imodium im assuming is to help stop fecal matter from escaping) If this were true then MANY MANY men and women would have LG without ibs symptoms.(sexual preference) i believe the main problem has something to do with an overproduction of bacteria in the gut, which apparently you can avoid with this diet thats provided.i've also read following a basic diet, taking antibiotics that DONT abosrb and anti fugal for two weeks. then following up with a strong 5-strain or less probiotic for two months. I've HEARD this works for some people but havent been able to try it myself, it would be worth a shot.


----------



## Constinker

I've also read that people who are sexually anoreceptive have lower anal canal resting pressure, but it's not enough that they experience any sort of incontinence (gas, mucus, liquid, or solid incontinence).I know some IBS sufferers have too much gas but just can't expel it, and some of them would do anything to expel that excess gas to relieve the pain.I read on a Peruvian man in America who often suffered from severe incontinence, as in he was losing solid feces often, and in the absence of lesions (damage to the sphincter muscle) and all the usual tests came back normal, including the usual anorectal maometry test that checks the resting anal canal pressure and the flexxed anal resting canal pressure. The doctor he was seeing decided to try a prolonged anorectal manometry test, and found that at times the man's sphincter muscles spontaneously relaxed, and that one of the relaxations coincided with an episode of fecal incontinence.I'm hypothesizing that sexually anoreceptive people have lower resting anal canal pressure, but it's more constant and thus doesn't result in any sort of incontinence, that the Peruvian usually had normal resting pressure, and only unusually lower spontaneous internal sphincter relaxation. I got the idea from another abstract I read that everyone has spontaneous internal sphincter relaxation, but most people's spontaneous internal relaxations probably still maintained enough pressure to prevent any sort of incontinence.Perhaps LGers and some FBO sufferers have spontaneous internal sphincter relaxations that are below average, but no where near as low as the Peruvian man's was?Just today I held a small Christmas party for my Tuesday private students who are all younger kids, and one said it smelled a little like poop, the other kids didn't pick up on it though the first time. Then later he said he smelled poop again, and this time another girl said she did too. What that says to me is it's not constant these days, it happens two or three times per hour. I can slightly smell it myself at times, and I feel there's something just sort of 'hanging out' near the entrance of my anal canal (past experience when I was gag inducingly smelly, when I went to the washroom, just a tiny sliver came out, like that sliver had not stayed in my rectum but had begun to squeeze into my anal canal. These days it's a whole lot better than before, and I don't have people coming to an aisle of a supermarket I was in a minute earlier and commenting that it smelled like poop, and I haven't for the past six months had any grade three or four classes all guffawing that it smelled like poop.It seems highly dependent on the amount of gas, the kind of poop in there, whether there is poop in the rectum, and especially whether there's poop that has worked it's way into the anal canal. I've had almost symptom free days recently, but even those are far from what anyone would call normal. Last Thursday I had just an incredible amount of gas, and definitely a lot of feces in my rectum (took a large dump about two hours after literally stinking up the bakery section of a supermarket).Dunno, I really think those in Western countries should also consider asking their docs to give them a *prolonged* anorectal manometry test, as the usual quick check of anal canal resting and flexed pressures most likely wouldn't catch a transient spontaneous over relaxing internal sphincter. Here in Japan, they use a different unit for anorectal manometry tests, so even if I brought them the studies, and asked them to check, they'd have no data to compare my results to, as all the data found has been published in western units.


----------



## Common Response

Constinker said:


> Here in Japan, they use a different unit for anorectal manometry tests, so even if I brought them the studies, and asked them to check, they'd have no data to compare my results to, as all the data found has been published in western units.


Is it metric vs non metric data?Is it possible to do a manual conversion of western data you might by able to get your hands on?C, I'm interested in Asian diets and their impact on FBO. Except those who are succumbing to western diet (fast food chains) Is the traditional Japanese diet easier on the gut compared to the poison served to Westerners?


----------



## Constinker

I've found that it seems worse in social situations and especially when I'm standing, so at least it seems that stress exacerbates the symptoms, and I agree, meditation seems one of the best techniques for dealing with stress.The Japanese diet includes a lot of rice, fish, seafood, and fermented soy products. As I've read, rice is the only common starch that does not produce gas, fish and seafood probably wouldn't increase gas production, but they might intensify the odor, and soy is of course a bean, but it is usually fermented here, so the fermentation process might break down a lot of the hard to digest carbohydrates that would usually result in more gas production.


----------



## Constinker

Missed the unit question. I got the idea there was no way to convert the units, so my guess is one set or both sets of units are not common units, or rather more specialized units developed within the related medical fields.


----------



## Constinker

Triple post, for some reason there's no edit button. I don't know what course of action could be tried were the prolonged anorectal manometry test to show abnormal results, and given the paucity of data on it, it's probably something docs don't really know much about either. Two question that I've been wondering, is whether it's possible to strengthen and cause lax muscles we don't have voluntary control over, and whether that would increase the pressure even during spontaneous internal sphincter relaxations.


----------



## Common Response

Constinker said:


> Triple post, for some reason there's no edit button. I don't know what course of action could be tried were the prolonged anorectal manometry test to show abnormal results, and given the paucity of data on it, it's probably something docs don't really know much about either. Two question that I've been wondering, is whether it's possible to strengthen and cause lax muscles we don't have voluntary control over, and whether that would increase the pressure even during spontaneous internal sphincter relaxations.


Do you practice the pelvic floor exercises?I want to start by incorporating them in my gym sessions, but each time I've felt there was material in my bowel so felt uncomfortable doing them.


----------



## Constinker

I'd do those at home were I you, in fact once you know what you're doing, you can do them in bed, sitting at your computer, or driving, but make sure you know you've got it down right, I've read that you can make your problem worse if you do the exercises incorrectly, sort of the reason I haven't tried them yet.As you probably already know, we have the external anal sphincter muscle, a muscle we can voluntarily contract to hold in a fart or keep it in when we really need to get to a washroom, and the internal anal sphincter muscle, a muscle that usually just keeps it in, but once the brain gets the signal the bowel is full, it'll send a message to relax the internal sphincter, and all we can do to keep it in under such circumstances is tighten our external sphincter muscle, as we have no control over the internal sphincter.Kegels are somewhat effective for those needing more strength and stamina to keep it in till they get to a washroom, but if it's the internal sphincter, well we can't train that muscle, or perhaps the only way to do that is via some electro stimulation? Does that decrease the over relaxation? I really wouldn't know, neither would I know if kegels would have some secondary effect on the internal sphincter.


----------



## onelove88

So last few days i was omitted to some tests due to a high blood pressure of 175/108. had my liver, kidneys, and blood checked and everything came back 100% healthy. I even had such low cholestral due to my diet my doctor laughed, told me it was the lowest he'd ever seen, and advised me TO EAT FRIED FOODS(although i just have d when i do). im 22 and have the heart beat and blood pressure of a man twice my age but with a cholestrol of 1.2. I'll be honest, i don't know what to think of it, apparentley its just stress and anxiety cause today i was 145/98. i'm going on stronger anti depressants but i dont feel depressed. after talking with my family, homeopath and naturopath they all agree i'm not depressed, life just has rough patches for everyone. but i guess ill see what happens, hopefully hes right and he doesn't make anything worse. also take in the fact i had a small seizure type thing in august, a month after i started my first anti dep, so im a little scared. but anyways after reading the other posts i really feel this has something to do with bacteria, the fact i was having normal bowel movements just over a month ago by following a diet really re-enforces this. i started Essential Formulas Dr. Ohhiras Probiotics 12 plus today and hopefully this will replace the Primal Defense ultra as that has barley and some unwanted ingredients. i'll keep posted if these help anything.


----------



## Common Response

onelove88 said:


> So last few days i was omitted to some tests due to a high blood pressure of 175/108. had my liver, kidneys, and blood checked and everything came back 100% healthy. I even had such low cholestral due to my diet my doctor laughed, told me it was the lowest he'd ever seen, and advised me TO EAT FRIED FOODS(although i just have d when i do). im 22 and have the heart beat and blood pressure of a man twice my age but with a cholestrol of 1.2. I'll be honest, i don't know what to think of it, apparentley its just stress and anxiety cause today i was 145/98. i'm going on stronger anti depressants but i dont feel depressed. after talking with my family, homeopath and naturopath they all agree i'm not depressed, life just has rough patches for everyone. but i guess ill see what happens, hopefully hes right and he doesn't make anything worse. also take in the fact i had a small seizure type thing in august, a month after i started my first anti dep, so im a little scared. but anyways after reading the other posts i really feel this has something to do with bacteria, the fact i was having normal bowel movements just over a month ago by following a diet really re-enforces this. i started Essential Formulas Dr. Ohhiras Probiotics 12 plus today and hopefully this will replace the Primal Defense ultra as that has barley and some unwanted ingredients. i'll keep posted if these help anything.


OL.Did the Dr tell you why you might have high blood pressure?Also, why do you take anti depressants?


----------



## Common Response

Constinker said:


> I'd do those at home were I you, in fact once you know what you're doing, you can do them in bed, sitting at your computer, or driving, but make sure you know you've got it down right, I've read that you can make your problem worse if you do the exercises incorrectly, sort of the reason I haven't tried them yet.As you probably already know, we have the external anal sphincter muscle, a muscle we can voluntarily contract to hold in a fart or keep it in when we really need to get to a washroom, and the internal anal sphincter muscle, a muscle that usually just keeps it in, but once the brain gets the signal the bowel is full, it'll send a message to relax the internal sphincter, and all we can do to keep it in under such circumstances is tighten our external sphincter muscle, as we have no control over the internal sphincter.Kegels are somewhat effective for those needing more strength and stamina to keep it in till they get to a washroom, but if it's the internal sphincter, well we can't train that muscle, or perhaps the only way to do that is via some electro stimulation? Does that decrease the over relaxation? I really wouldn't know, neither would I know if kegels would have some secondary effect on the internal sphincter.


Hi C.I wasn't aware of the inner sphincter.Maybe it's the source of our problems.I work with a large group of men who use the same toilet block.After visiting the cans, believe me, their sittings result in pretty offensive material.Probably due to poor eating/drinking habits.In comparison, l jump through hoops with my diet and personal care but have to deal with FBO.The difference is probably also due, as you have said, the inner sphincter.I think we both need to explore kegel exercises to remove this as a factor from the shortlist.


----------



## onelove88

Common Response said:


> OL.Did the Dr tell you why you might have high blood pressure?Also, why do you take anti depressants?


anxiety/stress although when i had it taken i was relaxed, i mean my heatbeat was 90-95 a min so im clearly not on edge. and the anti dep i was taking before was sapoused to boost the Modulon(control stomach muscles) and ease anxiety. my doctor keeps going back to the fact that he thinks long term stress/depression did damage to the nerves in my digestive system and thats why im experiencing such problems. apparentley most of ibs cases that are healed are done this way. im skeptical of this cause no matter how optomisitic i get i still smell like #### and cant ###### properly. kinda feel like im in the twilight zone; doctors are telling me my ibs is caused by depression that from what i've seen came as a result of the ibs, its all very confusing to me. maybe ill see another doctor or atleast ask to have a professional look at me before pumping me full of more drugs.


----------



## Common Response

onelove88 said:


> anxiety/stress although when i had it taken i was relaxed, i mean my heatbeat was 90-95 a min so im clearly not on edge. and the anti dep i was taking before was sapoused to boost the Modulon(control stomach muscles) and ease anxiety. my doctor keeps going back to the fact that he thinks long term stress/depression did damage to the nerves in my digestive system and thats why im experiencing such problems. apparentley most of ibs cases that are healed are done this way. im skeptical of this cause no matter how optomisitic i get i still smell like #### and cant ###### properly. kinda feel like im in the twilight zone; doctors are telling me my ibs is caused by depression that from what i've seen came as a result of the ibs, its all very confusing to me. maybe ill see another doctor or atleast ask to have a professional look at me before pumping me full of more drugs.


Anti depressants taken long term will actually cause more problems than they can solve.To me anti depressants disguise your issues rather than confronting them.My advise is to exercise regularly concentrating on cardio.I'd also practice deep relaxation with focus on the breathe.Daily practice will guarantee natural relaxation and stave off anxiety.Anxiety is a form of fear.Dosing yourself will never allow you to confront its cause.I lie on the floor, clench all my muscles and then let go.I then start with my toes and feet, wiggling them until they feel loose and relaxed.I then work up the muscle groups in the legs, relaxing them as I work through the body.I observe my facial muscles last, allowing the skin on my face to let go until I can feel gravity pulling it down.I then observe all of my body and refocus on areas still tense until I am so relaxed I can feel gravity pulling more & more into the floor.So deeply relaxed and yet totally aware, I then start to observe my breathing.Breathing in, then breathing out, breathing in, then breathing out, just naturally but not controlling the breathe.No two breathes are ever the same. If my mind wonders which it will do, I gently refocus on my body, letting go of any tension and then returning to the breathe. Thirty minutes, once or twice a day over time will allow you to learn that there is a new way to exist.Observing your body and breathe will allow you to experience your anxiety and allow your mind to observe anxiety shedding away and being replaced with a wonderful and deep feeling of relaxation. So deep that eventually it will have a profound influence on your life.Anxiety is very common.Many people live with it for most of their lives.It's a second hand way of existence, living in a state of fear without knowing why.This method is totally natural and has zero side affects.It's also cheaper than medication and is the perfect prequel to eating food as this is best done in a relaxed state.The other major cause of high blood pressure is daily salt intake.There is much hidden sodium (salt) in processed foods causing most of us to consume over the safe daily allowance.2,000mg is the maximum daily allowance.


----------



## Constinker

An excellent meditation, another meditation I'd also consider is Vipassana, or in English, Insight meditation. I'm not Buddhist, but the results from advanced scientific studies is impressive. Basically you're watching all the stimuli as a third person, like watching a river from the bank rather than being in the river fighting all it's various currents.


----------



## Common Response

Constinker said:


> An excellent meditation, another meditation I'd also consider is Vipassana, or in English, Insight meditation. I'm not Buddhist, but the results from advanced scientific studies is impressive. Basically you're watching all the stimuli as a third person, like watching a river from the bank rather than being in the river fighting all it's various currents.


Precisely.Self Awareness or constantly observing oneself as a third party, without attachment, throughout your wakeful day.The sitting or lying meditation is a form of focused self awareness.Its also beneficial in improving ones concentration, allowing improved self awareness throughout the day.For Onelove I wanted to keep it simple.Developing a daily practice of deep relaxation meditation should keep him initially challenged.


----------



## Common Response

It's Christmas day and I started the day better than most.Following a strict FODMAP free diet I started the day with 3 glasses of water followed by freshly steamed rice topped with my favorite chunk tuna in extra virgin olive oil. Had a great movement clearing fully and feeling well.The family got together at my sons two bedroom unit. He's been there a little over a year and was keen to show of his decorations to the family.My intentions were clear.I was going to have a great time whilst sticking to my FODMAP free diet.There was plenty to choose from including, dressing free green salad,roast lamb, mayonnaise free sushi hand rolls, and prawn rolls wrapped in rice skins and filled with mint, cucumber, parsley, lettuce & rice.I also sipped on a number of vodka's with soda and freshly squeezed orange juice.Everything was going well until the desert was served.God forbid, l ingested a number of chocolate rum balls and two slices of pavlova.I'm dreading the result and have resolved to review my New Years resolutions.If the fruits of my discretion have an impact I'll no doubt be reporting the details.Hope you all had a gas (pardon the pun)time over this festive season.My heart reaches out to you all.Much love.R.


----------



## Common Response

Common Response said:


> God forbid, l ingested a number of rum balls and two slices of pavlova.I'm dreading the result and have resolved to review my New Years resolutions.


I didn't have to wait long to suffer for my lapse.Quite a mess in the toilet, FBO, discomfort, and a general feeling of depression.Many are expecting me, but l already have thoughts of skipping the Boxing Day party I've been invited to this afternoon.This experience has strengthened my future resolve and firmed the contents of my New Years resolutions.


----------



## Common Response

hadenuff29 said:


> just a warning for everyone to not buy sue sheppard's low fodmap diet book. The book is basially a glorified brochure of coles food products. I was ropable when i read it. What a Sell out. Most the products listed are not suitable and she has a little code system saying what little thing they have in them ie fructose, gluten etc. Sue Sheppard is a sell out. do not buy this rubbish.


As indicated I personally visited the Shepherd Foundation Clinic in Box Hill today to review the recipe books myself.You'd be referring to the Food Shopping Guide.Yes, one of the sponsors is Coles.The Coles logo also appears on the back cover.There are some Coles products appearing in the guide.The book includes literally hundreds of products and brands.The Coles products are minuscule in number compared to the overall content.More importantly most of us shop in Supermarkets.This guide is important as it lists products typically available in supermarkets which you might have avoided for fear that they are not suitable.I now have a new world of safe foods I can experiment with.I purchased the 5th edition. It includes a summary of unsuitable foods and general discussion about FODMAPS and gas testing for diagnosis as well as lists of suitable foods and products in their categories with special commentary.I also bought the latest in a range of cook books called "Gluten - free Cooking" (ISBN 978-0-670-07113-5).It caters for dairy, gluten & lactose intolerance as well as coeliac disease, fructose malabsorption and/or IBS.There's no advertising in it at all and has some great cooking ideas.FODMAP free needn't be boring or limited.It's important to note that if your problem is due to food malabsorption of fructose, lactose & related FODMAP foods then removing FODMAP from your diet will overcome your symptoms. You might find that you suffer with symptoms even with suitable foods listed in the FODMAP free diet.There maybe a number of reasons for this.Your bowel maybe generally destabilized and sensitive due to continuous exposure to undigested foods and resultant bacteria growth over a long time.Non the less the FODMAP free diet is a very good baseline to start from and use to further eliminate on an experimental basis. My son complained about being affected by raw carrots (FODMAP free) but if he lightly steams or cooks them he is symptom free. Also many of the suitable foods listed must be eaten in moderation.For example:Two portions of fruit per day, but only one portion per sitting.Sultanas ( concentrated - no more than 6 pieces per sitting.


----------



## queasy

Common Response said:


> As indicated I personally visited the Shepherd Foundation Clinic in Box Hill today to review the recipe books myself.You'd be referring to the Food Shopping Guide.Yes, one of the sponsors is Coles.The Coles logo also appears on the back cover.There are some Coles products appearing in the guide.The book includes literally hundreds of products and brands.The Coles products are minuscule in number compared to the overall content.More importantly most of us shop in Supermarkets.This guide is important as it lists products typically available in supermarkets which you might have avoided for fear that they are not suitable.I now have a new world of safe foods I can experiment with.I purchased the 5th edition. It includes a summary of unsuitable foods and general discussion about FODMAPS and gas testing for diagnosis as well as lists of suitable foods and products in their categories with special commentary.I also bought the latest in a range of cook books called "Gluten - free Cooking" (ISBN 978-0-670-07113-5).It caters for dairy, gluten & lactose intolerance as well as coeliac disease, fructose malabsorption and/or IBS.There's no advertising in it at all and has some great cooking ideas.FODMAP free needn't be boring or limited.It's important to note that if your problem is due to food malabsorption of fructose, lactose & related FODMAP foods then removing FODMAP from your diet will overcome your symptoms. You might find that you suffer with symptoms even with suitable foods listed in the FODMAP free diet.There maybe a number of reasons for this.Your bowel maybe generally destabilized and sensitive due to continuous exposure to undigested foods and resultant bacteria growth over a long time.Non the less the FODMAP free diet is a very good baseline to start from and use to further eliminate on an experimental basis. My son complained about being affected by raw carrots (FODMAP free) but if he lightly steams or cooks them he is symptom free. Also many of the suitable foods listed must be eaten in moderation.For example:Two portions of fruit per day, but only one portion per sitting.Sultanas ( concentrated - no more than 6 pieces per sitting.


This is my first post on this site (I hope it works) - what a valuable resource this place is and especially posts like this one! Since I was in my early thirties (or maybe even earlier but I ignored the signs) I've been having allergy and food issues. Rumbling tummy, chronic pooh problems (both C and D), depression, allergies, thyroid deficiency problems, severe bloating etc etc. I'm now 45 and other than being diagnosed with a thyroid deficiency and an allergy to fish not one doctor out of the many I've seen has been able to help me. I've seen so many specialists it isn't funny, not one suggested anything to do with my diet was responsible but the more I read the more I recognise that I probably have IBS. Six years ago I developed a rash on both arms between my wrists and my elbows and also smack bang in the middle of my chest, my md sent me to an allergy specialist and I saw him for two years with no reduction in symptoms apart from reduced anxiety after he prescribed me thyroid replacement drugs. The itchiness on my chest grew into a huge lesion - like a big blister at least 5mm high, 7cm long and 4cm wide and was extremely painful. By this stage I'd ditched the specialist as he had no solutions for me apart from trying me on drugs that I had terrible reactions to. As a last resort I posted a photo of the lesion on my chest on a food website I was a member of. I was so desperate for relief from the pain. Thankfully someone came to my aid and suggested that I should look into dermatitus herpetiformis, so I did and recognised the lesion. I immediately went on a very strict gluten free diet (which I'm still on to this day) and within three weeks I could see the lesion starting to subside and I no longer had to rely on anti-histamines. I never did have the coeliac endocsopy as I was gluten free for two months and already feeling the effects of not having it in my diet and definitely didn't then and don't now ever want to put myself through it just to "prove" that I'm coeliac. My brother however is a diagnosed coeliac.Please bear with me, this is long.So after feeling fine and dandy for quite a few years on a gluten free diet, I've noticed in the last two years a return of the dreaded bloating, flatulence, unable to "hang on" when I want to go to the loo and so many other problems. I'm a stay at home Mum, so luckily I don't have that embarrassment that farting, stinking and occassionally soiling my damn pants has at most times, however we do go away a lot on weekends and I'm finding it so very difficult to talk to other people and maintain relationships.My coeliac brother is also having the same problems. It's extremely depressing as we have both done what we thought was right to eliminate gluten from our bodies and both had a couple of years with no symptoms. I see my brother when we (me and my husband) go away as he lives in the town we holiday at. For the last few years I have made gluten free meals for him whenever we are down there visiting. I'm very strict with my gluten free meals, making sure that there is no cross contamination whatsoever, I diligently check food labels and had thought that I had done everything within my power to stop both my and my brothers gluten problems. Alas, we have both been having symptoms. Last weekend I made us meals on two nights - both contained vast amounts of onions and other ingredients listed in this thread. Cutting out onions and a lot of other foods on the fodmap diet is not going to be easy for either of us. But we both were strong enough to give up everything that contained gluten. What a blow to discover that we both may have to go without even more foods, it's depressing but also uplifting as it means that there may be an answer for us both. I very excitedly phoned my brother today after I found this site and this post in particular - unfortunately it made him even more depressed as there are a lot of foods on the list that he has virtually been living on. Hopefully we'll be able to support each other.Thanks so much for listening, it's so hard to find people that understand what you are going through


----------



## Common Response

queasy said:


> unfortunately it made him even more depressed as there are a lot of foods on the list that he has virtually been living on.


If your brother associates bloating and digestive suffering with his favorite dishes he'll eventually no longer miss them.There are many allowable foods one can continue to eat.These days I just love the texture, aroma and nutty taste of freshly steamed quality Thai Jasmine rice, topped with flaked tuna in olive oil.All the omega3 fatty acid one needs along with easy to digest carbohydrate for energy and fibre.


----------



## queasy

Common Response said:


> Coincidentally recent medical research has found that one doesn't need to suffer from coeliac disease to have gluten malabsorption problems.This means that you could have been cleared of coeliac disease and advised by your doctor that gluten is OK.The reality is that gluten malabsorption can still exist for sufferers with or without coeliac disease.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/135281-study-published-in-the-american-journal-of-gastroenterology-gluten-intolerant-but-without-coeliac-disease/If your brother associates bloating and digestive suffering with his favorite dishes he'll eventually no longer miss them.There are many allowable foods one can continue to eat.These days I just love the texture, aroma and nutty taste of freshly steamed quality Thai Jasmine rice, topped with flaked tuna in olive oil.All the omega3 fatty acid one needs along with easy to digest carbohydrate for energy and fibre.


Thanks for your comments. At the moment I think I'll just bungle my way through all of this new information and do what I personally can to lead a semi-normal life. Doctors I sure don't trust anymore, if I mention my allergies to my md he just throws his hands in the air and says he knows nothing about allergies, I can just imagine what he would say if I mentioned malabsorption to him.Thanks again and I hope your own journey is treating you well.


----------



## Common Response

queasy said:


> At the moment I think I'll just bungle my way through all of this new information and do what I personally can to lead a semi-normal life.


Coming to terms with a new diet is a sea change.It took me many months to really take in the details.Summarising them for my original post was very good for me because the process helped me to learn FODMAP in detail.All you need to do is print the sections detailing allowable and non allowable foods and rules.Then you'll have ready access to them when shopping or cooking.


----------



## queasy

Common Response said:


> Coming to terms with a new diet is a sea change.It took me many months to really take in the details.Summarising them for my original post was very good for me because the process helped me to learn FODMAP in detail.All you need to do is print the sections detailing allowable and non allowable foods and rules.Then you'll have ready access to them when shopping or cooking.


The thing is that there are other lists out there in cyberland that differ to the list you have posted (eg most lists say tomatoes are a no, some have rockmelon listed as ok others say no, some have mushrooms and beetroot as being ok). Also there is no lactose containing foods in this list whereas I've read that most dairy is out elsewhere. It's all very confusing. I read today that it is an elimination diet and after a certain amount of time you are supposed to start slowly, one by one, reintroducing excluded foods - for two days or so until you can see whether you react to it or not - then going back to the elimination diet for another two weeks or so before introducing another excluded food, and so on. That way you get to know which foods give you a reaction and can then avoid them.I have no idea, I only started reading about this in depth this past week - out of all of the information out there on the net (and there might be a fair bit but actual recipes are few and far between, as is conclusive lists or even lists with the exact ingredients to exclude) your info and personal story has been the most helpful and I do thank you a lot.


----------



## queasy

Common Response said:


> Coming to terms with a new diet is a sea change.It took me many months to really take in the details.Summarising them for my original post was very good for me because the process helped me to learn FODMAP in detail.All you need to do is print the sections detailing allowable and non allowable foods and rules.Then you'll have ready access to them when shopping or cooking.


I just wanted to report that I seem to be having some success with the fodmaps diet. Everything I'm eating is bland and I've cut down on portions a great deal (maybe due to nervousness, I don't know) but my gastric problems do have seem to settled somewhat. The symptoms started to lessen three days in and I also feel better mentally and have more energy.Nothing spicey, barely any carbs. Two pieces of allowed fruit per day (an orange and 1/2 dozen red grapes). Baby spinach and choy sum steamed with a drizzle of gluten-free soy mixed with steamed rice and the smallest size tin of tuna chunks in springwater for dinner - thank you Common Response, it's actually very tasty - and either a rice cake or a slice of gluten-free bread with a smear of MightyMite (also gluten-free)and a tiny sliver of aged cheddar for lunch. Drinks have been water and green tea.I'm hoping it continues to go so well. Wish me luck!!! And thank you for all the fabulous info this site provides


----------



## Common Response

queasy said:


> I just wanted to report that I seem to be having some success with the fodmaps diet. I'm hoping it continues to go so well. Wish me luck!!! And thank you for all the fabulous info this site provides


Many positive thoughts for you Q.


----------



## faithxlove

Hi, I began this diet a few days ago i feel that i really only started about 3 days ago because it took a day or two to get used to. I had a wonderful day today, and I'm truly hoping it wasn't a fluke!! I'd like to know how long I should wait before i see good results and trust them? i was thinking 5 days, should it be more?Thanks for this formidable post by the way!!


----------



## Common Response

faithxlove said:


> Hi, I began this diet a few days ago i feel that i really only started about 3 days ago because it took a day or two to get used to. I had a wonderful day today, and I'm truly hoping it wasn't a fluke!! I'd like to know how long I should wait before i see good results and trust them? i was thinking 5 days, should it be more?Thanks for this formidable post by the way!!


Hi F.It's pretty much like walking a tightrope.How long you take to feel you have stabilized is difficult to say.Each of us have varying degrees of malabsorption and many have developed intestinal bacteria overgrowth.Some may have lactose intolerance, fructose intolerance or both.Keep your resolve.It's best to adopt a mindset in which FODMAP free is the norm.It's so easy to eat the wrong quantity, eat hidden FODMAP, or suffer food poisoning which will result in a mediocre day.10% of take away food contains unacceptable levels of bacteria.As it's not a cure but a method with which we can avoid undigested food entering the large intestine, eating inappropriate food quickly results in nasty symptoms returning.Living FODMAP free, whenever we have episodes we need to review what we've been eating.I went through 3 - 4 days with elevated symptoms.When I reviewed things I soon realized consuming that bag of artificial jellied lollies, beer, 3 slices of salami, packet of raisins & take away stir fried asian meal with msg onions & garlic over three days played their part.We have to deal with cravings.It's the human condition.What restores my resolve is by suffering the horrible symptoms after cheating or having fallen into the trap of eating hidden FODMAP.If any set backs are experienced, its important to review what's been consumed.An example is that sultanas are OK but 6 small pieces constitutes one of your 2 daily fruit portions.They are very concentrated.Best wishes on your journey. Best of all, FODMAP free is very healthy.NB: I've now switched from black tea to green tea (Jasmine etc). Allows me to drink tea without sugar and l can have as many cups as l like. The bonus is that it contributes to my fluid intake and provides anti oxidants. Good for my teeth too.


----------



## faithxlove

Thanks Common Response!I've found much relief in these past few days,the only thing I'm left wondering... is... I feel great all day except for in the morning, where I have D, and stomach aches on and off.Is this a symptom I'll have to learn to live with? Or does my system just still have a lot more healing to do? ( it's only been about a week !







)


----------



## Common Response

faithxlove said:


> Thanks Common Response!I've found much relief in these past few days,the only thing I'm left wondering... is... I feel great all day except for in the morning, where I have D, and stomach aches on and off.Is this a symptom I'll have to learn to live with? Or does my system just still have a lot more healing to do? ( it's only been about a week !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


If I can learn a little bit more about your situation.Is the D a new occurrence or have you always suffered with it?What was your evacuation pattern and symptoms prior to elimination of FODMAP & since then?What type of alcohol do you drink, how much and how often?Can you give me a break up of your current diet including snacks?


----------



## davoos

Hi, i just glimpsed through your FODMAPs list and i think it's out of date a little bit. You should stick to the information that comes from Australia, Monash University, and Sue Shephard.Sue Shephard books are something like a shopping list only for austaralians but these ones are really useful IBS - Free at Last" by Patsy Catsos. The information is the same as the Australian info. Here's her website with updates http://www.ibsfree.net/ibsfree_at_last/ or a must have, the Monash booklet.http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/fructose_malabsorption_australia/ Here's your go to place to ask questions. Updates, recipes, everything...


----------



## Common Response

davoos said:


> Hi, i just glimpsed through your FODMAPs list and i think it's out of date a little bit. You should stick to the information that comes from Australia, Monash University, and Sue Shephard.Sue Shephard books are something like a shopping list only for austaralians but these ones are really useful IBS - Free at Last" by Patsy Catsos. The information is the same as the Australian info. Here's her website with updates http://www.ibsfree.net/ibsfree_at_last/ or a must have, the Monash booklet.http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/fructose_malabsorption_australia/ Here's your go to place to ask questions. Updates, recipes, everything...


Thanks D.Very greatful for your correction and the links.The power of the internet.This explains why I still have symptoms 1-3/10 (was 7-9), and why others weren't convinced of the low FODMAP diet efficacy. I was still unknowingly eating FODMAP foods due to the errors in the list.Sweet corn, cauliflower, bell pepper/capsicum(green), eggplant, & broccoli to the avoid list.Artichokes to the allowed list.The other recommended changes were already correct.I've since updated the lists on the front section to align with the changes you've brought to light.NB: My lists are still very useful as your site highlights the corrections but doesn't seem to provide any lists unless you buy the book.*NB2: For those who copied the lists at the beginning of this post, I have now updated it with the changes.*


----------



## PumpIron

Thanks for the corrections, common response. I'm assuming all forms of meat are safe to eat? As long as they aren't loaded with fat.. right?How do you guys prepare your meat? I used to saute everything (shrimp, beef, chicken, fish) with onions and hot peppers--obviously this had to stop. What are some 'safe' sauces/spices to add to spice up a meal? I am looking for something simple to eat everyday, like rice with some form of seasoned meat, with veggies on the side.


----------



## Common Response

PumpIron said:


> Thanks for the corrections, common response. I'm assuming all forms of meat are safe to eat? As long as they aren't loaded with fat.. right?How do you guys prepare your meat? I used to saute everything (shrimp, beef, chicken, fish) with onions and hot peppers--obviously this had to stop. What are some 'safe' sauces/spices to add to spice up a meal? I am looking for something simple to eat everyday, like rice with some form of seasoned meat, with veggies on the side.


Meat, chicken, lamb, fish, & pork are all OK, but it's best to avoid sausage, hams, cured meats, and mince (unless you mince it yourself).Also steer clear of processed meats such as chain store hamburgers, pizza, schnitzels, and anything that's not natural.It's most important not to consume unknown preservatives & additives.These can play havoc with your gut and lead you to lose confidence in your core diet.Follow safe eating guidelines by not over consuming meat in your diet.You can boil, steam, fry, grill, bake, or bbq.It's best to enjoy meat served simply with perhaps a little salt and pepper, but sauces made with low FODMAP ingredients is OK for most.I like to steam fish in foil, with salt, pepper, teaspoon sesame oil or olive oil, & chopped ginger.I like to marinate chicken or beef before stir frying in salt, pepper, chopped ginger, teaspoon sucrose sugar, tablespoon soy sauce, & olive oil.I like to stew meat in water or chicken stock, salt, pepper, chopped tomatoes, low FODMAP vegetables, coriander, & coconut milk. I prefer steak medium rare with cracked pepper and ground rock salt.I often enjoy steamed chicken drumsticks seasoned with salt & cracked pepper.Always have vegetables (preferably low carb) and/or salad to accompany meat.Meat is digested more easily with low carb vegetables.A really easy meal is canned tuna chunks in olive oil, served on a bed of fluffy steamed rice.The olive oil in the can can be poured over the rice for flavor.You can also top with your favorite steamed (low FODMAP) vegetables.I steam them separately in the microwave for 5 mins.


----------



## PumpIron

Thanks for the suggestions, CR. I am going to miss spicy food, but I guess ginger will suffice for now. The tuna and rice sounds like a quick, simple meal; good idea. I am starting this diet tomorrow. I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Common Response

PumpIron said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, CR. I am going to miss spicy food, but I guess ginger will suffice for now. The tuna and rice sounds like a quick, simple meal; good idea. I am starting this diet tomorrow. I'll let you guys know how it goes.


When starting out it was important to have stability and routine in your diet otherwise you can either lose weight or cheat.I decided to eat as Asians do by starting my day with rice.I'm now attuned to eating steamed rice topped with tuna chunks in olive oil every morning.It's a great start to the day, and the substantial meal helps get that first important motion going as well.I now look forward to it and love the natural sweet nutty flavor of the rice and unique tuna taste.I buy rice in a 25kg (55lb) sack and enjoy Thai Long Grain Jasmine rice.Much cheaper than buying it in the supermarket and lasts 4-6 months.I also buy the small single serve tins of tuna in olive oil (3.35oz tin) when they're on special.They often discount them from $1.59 to $1.00 a tin and then I'll snap up 30 cans.I like to buy different brands on special so I can have variety but always choose the extra virgin olive oil type.I place one cup of uncooked rice in my rice steamer and steam until done (16mins).This is then placed in the fridge and gives me two serves of rice for 2 breakfasts.The result: Low fat, packed with energy, protein, omega 6 fatty acids, carbohydrate, and bulk to get peristalsis going.


----------



## LOOKING4EASE

Common Response, So I have a few questions about the foods, mostly because I've seen some of the SAME foods showing up on different FODMAP lists as suitable and unsuitable.particularly I'm unclear about tomatoes, summer squash, (especially zucchini) avocados, beetroot, persimmon, Broccoli, cauliflower, lettuce, mushrooms, green beans. All of these I've seen show up as both hi and lo FODMAP, according to different sources of the FODMAP lists of foodsThen I'm curious about foods that are derived from hiFODMAP foods, such as apple cider vinegar. Should this be avoided? I've been gluten-free and practically grain-free for 3/4 of a year. So that part is easy for me now. But the vegetables ---I love vegetables, and I know that certain ones make me bloat for sure, (and I mostly but not ALWAYS avoid them,) but others, like zucchini, I have always thought were safe (once I eliminated any of the cabbage-family vegetables, there weren't a lot left to choose from!)I used the first FODMAP list I found, followed it for 2 days, and had some of the worst bloat ever. THEN found that sweet corn is a no-no. Also does anyone know whether Stevia, a sweetener, is a hiFODMAP food?I'd really like to have some success with this, and I think it will be a lot easier if I know that I have an accurate list of hi and lo FODMAP foods.thanks so much!


----------



## PumpIron

This might be an old thread, but I realized I forgot to update.The FODMAP diet did help a little when strictly followed... but the difference was very minimal (and may have been in my head). I followed it for about a month and a half, then I made a decision to just eat normally and enjoy my food while I'm still breathing. Life is too short. I hope others have more luck with this diet than I did.


----------



## Pixna

Hi, *PumpIron*. I'm sorry to hear it didn't work for you. Although the diet isn't a "cure," I have found that I feel about 80% better when I follow it very closely, and I hope to feel even better than that in the months to come. Feeling so much better is sure worth any foods I have to "give up." You're right that life is short. That's why I want to live it without being in constant pain and discomfort.







I wish you the best.


----------



## Common Response

PumpIron said:


> This might be an old thread, but I realized I forgot to update.The FODMAP diet did help a little when strictly followed... but the difference was very minimal (and may have been in my head). I followed it for about a month and a half, then I made a decision to just eat normally and enjoy my food while I'm still breathing. Life is too short. I hope others have more luck with this diet than I did.


I only had limited success in the beginning.I then realized I was still consuming hidden FODMAP and was able to tighten up further.Some have also found some low FODMAP foods don't agree and have developed a subset of the diet.This morning I was constipated.Throughout the day I felt congested and full in the colon area.A year ago I would have gone through hell with soul destroying comments from work colleagues and looks of disgust from those I came into content.As poorly as I felt, not a comment was made.I was at close quarters with people and no detection of odor was noticed.Sure, feces smell, but those tainted with FODMAP loving bacteria are very intense, distinctive and very detectable.That's one of the big differences.You're symptoms must be very low to desire the taste of food over the their elimination.


----------



## PumpIron

Pixna said:


> I only had limited success in the beginning.I then realized I was still consuming hidden FODMAP and was able to tighten up further.Some have also found some low FODMAP foods don't agree and have developed a subset of the diet.This morning I was constipated.Throughout the day I felt congested and full in the colon area.A year ago I would have gone through hell with soul destroying comments from work colleagues and looks of disgust from those I came into content.As poorly as I felt, not a comment was made.I was at close quarters with people and no detection of odor was noticed.Sure, feces smell, but those tainted with FODMAP loving bacteria are very intense, distinctive and very detectable.That's one of the big differences.You're symptoms must be very low to desire the taste of food over the their elimination.


My symptoms are *not* very low, nor do I _desire the taste of food over curing this problem_. I followed the diet to a T, and even did extensive research on my own regarding it. I am not being blasphemous here. It simply _did not work for me_. It's important to keep in mind that this particular diet cannot and will not be the answer for _every single person_. I am not discouraging anyone from trying this diet, because as pointed out by "Pixna" and many others, it does work for some. *I promised to update about the diet, so that's what I did. * Believe me, I wish I could have reported back something positive. But there is no reason to question my methods or judgement simply because the diet didn't work for me.I've been off the diet for a few months now and, coincidentally, my symptoms have went down quite a bit. I would estimate the LG is 60% less than it was several months ago. For now, I am eating whatever I want, whenever I want, without stressing about it. In fact, I think I'm going to go get some pizza.







Good luck to all and I hope everyone enjoys the weekend


----------



## Pixna

The diet doesn't work for everyone, although the studies that have been done that I've read show that about 75% to 80% of IBS patients see improvement with it. But there's still the 20% to 25% for whom it has little or no effect. I am grateful for *Common Response's* input and support. I know he wants to see everyone achieve the level of success and relief that he has, and I am certain he didn't intend his reply to be insulting in any way. Even if the diet doesn't work for some people's IBS symptoms, it might help FBO. It has helped me with both. For those people it doesn't help, then it's not worth the effort and aggravation, and that's understandable. It would great if one day there were a cure. Until then, we all must do what we need to do to feel better and live a full life.


----------



## Common Response

Hey P.Please accept my apologies for my poor choice of wording.I was up pretty late after a heavy week but no excuses.I'm sorry the diet hasn't worked for you.As long as you feel you've evaluated it fully.I had trouble for three months coming to terms with properly implementing it and almost gave it away.Such visions came through my mind for your situation.My intention was to make sure you were confident that your evaluation was complete.In some way I'm envious of your pizza night.I used to make pizza's for the family and were a favorite food of mine.Best of luck on your journey to the answers.


PumpIron said:


> 80 percent better is awesome! glad to hear thatMy symptoms are *not* very low, nor do I _desire the taste of food over curing this problem_. I followed the diet to a T, and even did extensive research on my own regarding it. I am not being blasphemous here. It simply _did not work for me_. It's important to keep in mind that this particular diet cannot and will not be the answer for _every single person_. I am not discouraging anyone from trying this diet, because as pointed out by "Pixna" and many others, it does work for some. *I promised to update about the diet, so that's what I did. * Believe me, I wish I could have reported back something positive. But there is no reason to question my methods or judgement simply because the diet didn't work for me.I've been off the diet for a few months now and, coincidentally, my symptoms have went down quite a bit. I would estimate the LG is 60% less than it was several months ago. For now, I am eating whatever I want, whenever I want, without stressing about it. In fact, I think I'm going to go get some pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to all and I hope everyone enjoys the weekend


----------



## Girl

I have been diagnosed with Anizmus, but the proctologist doc found it kind of strange since I'll get noisy leaky gas while I'm sleeping. I need to say that I have anxiety because of that and since my family speaking about me behind my back and sometimes not it only gets worst. That gives me hard time only try to imagine that. On the anal-menomentry check I didn't do all what she asked from me, I was afraid of what might happen but than pro told me this menomentry check doesn't "lie". I did also US to the anal area plus Defecography and check for the fundamental nerve. With the Defecography again they found Anizmus the proctologist doc told me that my muscles when they should be tighten the opposite thing happen. I tried as well biofeedback maybe it helped a bit but not much to the problem of LG. I need something that would help me to cop with this problem of LG I'm depressedand feel anxiety only to be with strangers...


----------



## Common Response

Did they say what the cause of your anismus is?If anxiety is the cause then you need to overcome this with regular exercise, meditation/yoga and other relaxing initiatives.You should also seek psychological help to overcome the poor relationship you find yourself in with your family.It's vital you should try to include your mother in any counselling.Regardless of whose at fault, if you continue to have trouble communicating with your mother, you might find the pattern will be repeated with others in your future.Learning to deal positively with people like your mother will go along way to helping you reduce your anxiety and possibly your anismus.


Girl said:


> I have been diagnosed with Anizmus, but the proctologist doc found it kind of strange since I'll get noisy leaky gas while I'm sleeping. I need to say that I have anxiety because of that and since my family speaking about me behind my back and sometimes not it only gets worst. That gives me hard time only try to imagine that. On the anal-menomentry check I didn't do all what she asked from me, I was afraid of what might happen but than pro told me this menomentry check doesn't "lie". I did also US to the anal area plus Defecography and check for the fundamental nerve. With the Defecography again they found Anizmus the proctologist doc told me that my muscles when they should be tighten the opposite thing happen. I tried as well biofeedback maybe it helped a bit but not much to the problem of LG. I need something that would help me to cop with this problem of LG I'm depressedand feel anxiety only to be with strangers...


----------



## CaseXX

For me leaky gas seems to prodominantly happen in one of two scenarios, 1) Stress: any stress can see gas racing around my colon like a freight train and I frequently feel the gas bubbles migrating from the sigmoid area to the recrum/anus. Where as if i'm just sitting at home playing a computer game or somthing like that this does not happen! the gas will just build up in the colon and be released all at once when I go to the toilet. 2) Incomplete evacuation, this usually results is less but more unpleasent LG and the only thing to do is to try and complete evacuation. I've found that incomplete evacuaiton can be avoided to some extent (only some extent however) by eating a very high fibre diet.


----------



## thefactory

Hi Common Response,I plan to start the recommended FODMAP diet in the next few days. I don't stick with LG and only a very little with FBO. Most of the time I struggle with gas, stomachache caused by gas and D. I usually get an immediate reaction of my body when having eaten some food my stomach can't tolerate. For exmaple: 1 hour after I had some onions or garlic I suddenly get D once or twice. Or: 4-5 hours after I had some cucumber or tomato I get gas and pain inside my stomach. (the gas and pain is generally often occuring in the evening). Do you think the diet can help me?1.) Because of the immediate reaction, I can easily find out which is tolerated by my body and which is not. Bizarrley white wheat is one of the things that never causes D, gas or pain. Do you think I should try to avoid wheat nevertheless?2.) I experienced that ginger is always causing D to me. The same with coconut milk (which you seem to preferable use). Can the FODMAP diet however be advisable to me?Thank you in advance!factory.


----------



## Common Response

Research shows that about 75-80% of those who suffer from lactose and/or fructose intolerance (& probably Fructans, polyols, & GOS) will have significant improvement in their symptoms.There are gas tests available which will give you a certain diagnosis.Failing the gas tests you can give the diet a go.What I've found is that many allowable foods might currently be a problem to you due to a combination of things including out of balance bacterial flora.If you have a tendency to diarrhea, I've found that bread (wheat) causes constipation in me as well as all the other symptoms (FBO & incomplete evacuation etc).It could be that in your case the bread balances the effects of other foods which go through you, but it might also contribute to your overall negative condition.By trying low FODMAP diet over a period, you might find down the track that some foods which you can't tolerate now, might turn out to be OK.If your digestive system is working poorly, it might have problems digesting anything.If you are indeed FODMAP intolerant then removing such foods form your system will give it a chance to restore its flora allowing it to do a better job at digesting.If you have a tendency to diarrhea I would start will very low quantities of low FODMAP fruit until you can gauge what is happening.Don't right off any low FODMAP foods which give problems in the beginning. Put these aside and re challenge yourself with them once you've become stable.


thefactory said:


> Hi Common Response,I plan to start the recommended FODMAP diet in the next few days. I don't stick with LG and only a very little with FBO. Most of the time I struggle with gas, stomachache caused by gas and D. I usually get an immediate reaction of my body when having eaten some food my stomach can't tolerate. For exmaple: 1 hour after I had some onions or garlic I suddenly get D once or twice. Or: 4-5 hours after I had some cucumber or tomato I get gas and pain inside my stomach. (the gas and pain is generally often occuring in the evening). Do you think the diet can help me?1.) Because of the immediate reaction, I can easily find out which is tolerated by my body and which is not. Bizarrley white wheat is one of the things that never causes D, gas or pain. Do you think I should try to avoid wheat nevertheless?2.) I experienced that ginger is always causing D to me. The same with coconut milk (which you seem to preferable use). Can the FODMAP diet however be advisable to me?Thank you in advance!factory.


----------



## thefactory

Thank you for answering Common Response! I made both lactose and fructose test as wells as some others (glucose, lactulose) but they result negative allthough I definitely get gas and/or D most often after consuming it. I will give the low FODMAP diet a chance. Hope it'll help. in the next weeks or so I can write down some feedback.Kind regards,factory.


----------



## PumpIron

No worries, Common Response. Lately i've been high-strung with this problem and with college starting again. As for the pizza, I figured since I had a 3-day weekend with no plans I could relax for at least that one night. I'm still watching what I eat, just not with the same meticulousness.


----------



## Common Response

Thanks P.I stray also and when this happens Fridays are best.It allows me to challenge myself and confirm I'm on the right track.I'm glad we're square as I'd feel poorly if l had offended you.Which pizza variety did you have?


PumpIron said:


> No worries, Common Response. Lately i've been high-strung with this problem and with college starting again. As for the pizza, I figured since I had a 3-day weekend with no plans I could relax for at least that one night. I'm still watching what I eat, just not with the same meticulousness.


----------



## Common Response

Factory, can I ask?Were your lactose and fructose tests for intolerance or for allergy?


thefactory said:


> Thank you for answering Common Response! I made both lactose and fructose test as wells as some others (glucose, lactulose) but they result negative allthough I definitely get gas and/or D most often after consuming it. I will give the low FODMAP diet a chance. Hope it'll help. in the next weeks or so I can write down some feedback.Kind regards,factory.


----------



## thefactory

Intolerance (Hydrogen Breath Test).


----------



## MsBianca76

Hi this is Bianca from Los Angeles, I just want to know how you all know its FBO? I dont smell any odors on me or in the air near me but Ive notice my clothing and shoes have strong odors and I see people sneezing and coughing near me. After 3 months of this during the summer and another 3 months until now I still see people do this. So I went to my doctor had her check my urine, blood and check my skin for yeast or anything at all. She told me I m crazy and she doesnt smell anything, I told her how I cleared the room when I entered her waiting room and she said she can refer me to a counselor for low self esteem. I dont have low self esteem but Id like to know what hell is going on?being that I shower two times a day, and I make sure not to buy shampoos or soaps that have parabens, wash all my clothing and towels every 3-4 days I couldnt find any other cause than my diet. So I started the raw food diet 4 days ago and now I am incorporating the what fruits an veggies to avoid from the modfap list. Im staying positive and i know if anything the diet has been proven to dramatically cleanse the body and aid in weight loss....Does FBo have smell like feces or diahreah or urine because the only smell I pick up on my skin is sweat......but I wonder if maybe I cant smell it because its my body....please keep the modfap info coming ...Ever so grateful from Los Angles


----------



## lyrics85

I've never considered onion as a factor. It could be one of those items that I could never tell what was triggering my ibs.


----------



## maitland

MsBianca76 said:


> Hi this is Bianca from Los Angeles, I just want to know how you all know its FBO? I dont smell any odors on me or in the air near me but Ive notice my clothing and shoes have strong odors and I see people sneezing and coughing near me. After 3 months of this during the summer and another 3 months until now I still see people do this. So I went to my doctor had her check my urine, blood and check my skin for yeast or anything at all. She told me I m crazy and she doesnt smell anything, I told her how I cleared the room when I entered her waiting room and she said she can refer me to a counselor for low self esteem. I dont have low self esteem but Id like to know what hell is going on?being that I shower two times a day, and I make sure not to buy shampoos or soaps that have parabens, wash all my clothing and towels every 3-4 days I couldnt find any other cause than my diet. So I started the raw food diet 4 days ago and now I am incorporating the what fruits an veggies to avoid from the modfap list. Im staying positive and i know if anything the diet has been proven to dramatically cleanse the body and aid in weight loss....Does FBo have smell like feces or diahreah or urine because the only smell I pick up on my skin is sweat......but I wonder if maybe I cant smell it because its my body....please keep the modfap info coming ...Ever so grateful from Los Angles


so i noticed you mentioned the fact the doctor said you don't smell...either she is lying to you or something is amiss..... do you smell a banana when you peel it, do you smell air freshener when you spray it, can you smell fresh baked apple pie....i smoked for many years and have a poor sense of smell so i understand the frustration....as for the new diet i would be catious...raw food is a little more difficult to digest than cooked food.....so depending on the state of your digestive system.... anyway keep an eye on that...... and good luck.


----------



## yellow11

Hey all,That's v. good advice Maitland but just to let you know what you said about the doctor - an awful lot of people on here and another forum have often complained about their doctors telling them they can't smell anything. Though I usually can't smell myself I think I must smell pretty constantly due to the bad reactions I get throughout the whole day. I have been to some doctors who I could tell were able to smell me but the time I went for a tmau test was so weird. Just before I went in I asked a lady for directions to the place and though she was polite I could tell by the change in her breathing she definately found it hard to be near me. Anyway so in I go to this room to be interviewed by a consultant who swore he could not smell me. His colleague came in and said the same. And when I went back for the results a few weeks later (turned out negative) again the same thing, neither of them could smell me. They seemed pretty sincere and I don't think they would have any reason to lie to me as tmau is something they were familiar with. Typical - the one time I wanted someone to be able to smell me they couldn't


----------



## Silent

Maybe seeing the doctors has a calming effect on us....Sometimes I think people trying to smell it aren't going to but people who let the scent waft will...


----------



## dontgiveupp

has anyone had any success?


----------



## PokerFace

Dude this is a post from 2012. Please dont try the raw diet which is a killer for the colon. Trust me Ive been there before


----------



## gringo1988

hi

i have question... here a lot of peoples writes a lot abput foodmap diet. the problem is dat they not exists here anymore...do you know anything about results?


----------

